# 2012/2013 setup pics!



## kunearn

Me just picked Heritage 2013, Burton Cartel Restricted and a pair of Northwave Legend


----------



## yuhaoyang

skis aren't new, but new to me. I'm guessing this thread is just for new stuff lol
oh, and taking other meme suggestions that are do-able in a very thick permanent marker (the only one I found that sticks so far)


----------



## 03SVTCobra

kunearn said:


> Me just picked Heritage 2013, Burton Cartel Restricted and a pair of Northwave Legend


How did you grab a 2013 already?
This is the exact setup minus the boots i will be rocking next season


----------



## kunearn

I live in Australia and winter season just started here so a few stores already stocked 2013 models


----------



## ETM

Nice Priors yuhaoyang, Where do you live/ride?


----------



## dreampow

cjcameron11 said:


> Same old shit, different years and different shit. Just picked up my new Berzerker, Raiden Phantoms, and Northwave Decade sl's.
> Attach a pic and share what u got!


Sweet looking matchup there:thumbsup::thumbsup:, I like the look of the phantoms and the bezerker, give us a review of both once you get on the snow.


----------



## dreampow

yuhaoyang said:


> skis aren't new, but new to me. I'm guessing this thread is just for new stuff lol
> oh, and taking other meme suggestions that are do-able in a very thick permanent marker (the only one I found that sticks so far)


Yeah those two boards are powder demons, where do you ride?


----------



## yuhaoyang

I live in Edmonton LOL.
Hopefully I save up enough this year to do some nicer locations/more days. 
If not, can always use that bataleon for another while...


----------



## eclipse1018




----------



## Kpaulmert

152 EVO and Forum Shaka bindings, looking for new boots . Got one day on this setup this spring.


----------



## readimag

Same as last year for the boards for Blacklist 154, evo 154, Sl 158, kept the Delta bindings sold the Formulas.


----------



## cjcameron11

dreampow said:


> Sweet looking matchup there:thumbsup::thumbsup:, I like the look of the phantoms and the bezerker, give us a review of both once you get on the snow.


Hey mate,

I have had 2 days on the setup and feel i can offer a little bit of a review on the setup compared to what i have ridden in the past (skunk ape, Riders Choice, T Rice)(K2 cinch, Rome Targas, Rome 390 Boss).

Anyways first thing i noticed compared to the mervin boards is it felt so damn stable, i mean flat basing was so easy compared to the BTX boards and the C2 boards. It didn't feel squirrely like the others and i didn't feel like i had to worry about the mange traction like i do with the others. The next thing i noticed was how easy i could skate and ride with one foot strapped in, i hate doing this with my Riders choice and felt like i was a newbie every time i skated, on this i rode an entire run with one foot out so i could practice and it felt awesome.

The board is FAST, i loved it, i felt like i could go past anyone out there while totally in control, i loved that it wasn't "hooky" like the mange traction can be, and i also loved the feeling of popping out of a turn tanks to the camber. I hit quite a few kickers and landed with a feeling of stability as well, no worrying about washing out.

It did feel kinda stiff in the tail and was a little bit more difficult to tail press than my riders choice (this is probably cos i had the back binding set back not centred) the nose pressed easier, i didn't do this a lot as I'm not great at it but just something i noticed. I found that while it was very poppy, i am probably not good enough to get the most out of how lively this board can be, i dropped a couple of steep sections and made some quick cuts and felt like i could have pushed much harder, maybe when i get a few more days on it ill push the limits some more.

The bindings, i loved the toe strap i felt locked in tight with no pressure points, the ratchets were awesome and cranked and released with ease. The ankle strap was fine, nice and comfy however i feel that the ladder strap is not long enough, i had to push the strap down hard to engage the first teeth to start cranking, it was the first binding i have used where the straps needed to be longer (this was despite buying new boots that were smaller to allow for this, and with the straps in the closet position on the heel cup)

Their performance was great, felt very responsive and i felt the board really well, the airbag system was nice in the heel, but i must admit i felt a few landings hard on the balls of my feet (probably user error rather than bad padding). Really liked how they were super locked in and stiff heel to toe but forgiving side to side.

Anyways hope that gives a little insight, and remember I'm just an intermediate so its my best description based on my skill level.


----------



## hktrdr

kunearn said:


> Me just picked Heritage 2013, Burton Cartel Restricted and a pair of Northwave Legend


Nice kaponga decal. Any Kiwi affiliations?


----------



## dreampow

Thanks for the mini review. 

I came off a 2011 highlife onto a proto ct so kind of the opposite of your transition. 

The nose is easier to press cause thats where the rocker is. 

Yeah, skating is super easy compared to a C2BTX profile.

Bezerker sounds similar to the 11 highlife just a bit more refined.

I loved the board but wanted something more playful. 

Beauty is that I sold it to my riding partner and I can still have a few laps on it anytime we are riding together.

I was looking at some phantoms too, let me know how they break in. 

Do you have the right size for your feet? Short straps suck.


----------



## baseline6

Oldie but goodie. sharpness is way to high in this pic oh well.


----------



## BurtonAvenger

2013 bah I'm ready for my 2014 stuff.


----------



## Leo

BurtonAvenger said:


> 2013 bah I'm ready for my 2014 stuff.


No need to post pics of your setups though. We know you ride EVERYTHING and keep the Blacklist. Do you still have a Turbo Dream lying around as well?


----------



## BurtonAvenger

I have a limited edition Turbo Dream from Kamp K2. Kind of bummed this is the first year in a few I wasn't able to get on a slew of K2 product. Oh well 2014 stuff will start arriving late November to mid December and I plan on out doing the Good Wood Awards this year with the amount of products we ride.


----------



## jdang307

Leo said:


> No need to post pics of your setups though. We know you ride EVERYTHING and keep the Blacklist. Do you still have a Turbo Dream lying around as well?


That's why I have a westmark! Hey I'm short and skinny . Review of Rome Shank was intriguing as hell though I must say! Perfect for the small ass hills nearby (bear)


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Well just started getting in emails of 2015 graphics guess my season has started. Fuck!


----------



## cjcameron11

dreampow said:


> I was looking at some phantoms too, let me know how they break in.
> 
> Do you have the right size for your feet? Short straps suck.


yeah size 13 northwave boots, xl bindings, not a massive issue just annoying


----------



## jdang307

BurtonAvenger said:


> Well just started getting in emails of 2015 graphics guess my season has started. Fuck!


Oh how sorry we all feel for you.

2015 graphics? 2014 season is two years away! How in the world will they know what the hipsters will like in 2 years? :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger

2013 is done and over with for us.


----------



## LuckyRVA

That is sick Snowolf!


----------



## cjcameron11

I hate you right now, "I want a custom board! and I want it now mummy!!"


----------



## cjcameron11

Yeah that's awesome, now I just wish they had a rep here in Aus that wasn't such a douche bag, ohh and I also wish they didn't cost $1100 here as well.


----------



## cjcameron11

Haha shit that's a big cost in fuel, no wonder they are so expensive!


----------



## cjcameron11

No worries, I'll hook it up at customs on this end, soon you'll be smuggling snowboards into a country 3 months of winter ha


----------



## Leo

Snowolf said:


> Just got her in the mail a week ago and I am stoked. She`s a 2013 Neversummer Summit with the Infinity top sheet in carbonium with a purple base custom board. It is the Snowolf 1.....:thumbsup:
> 
> Have not decided on Bindings yet, but I am either going to go with a pair of Rome Targa`s, Burton Cartels or Union Force in White.....
> 
> I will be doing a full review of this 2013 summit in the equipment review section and be added plenty of higher quality photos on snow on Mt. Hood. This also happens to be the year of my biannual Alaska trip so this baby should get some Chugach powder.....:thumbsup:
> 
> A HUGE thank you to Vince and Tracy....Love U guys....


Dude, that is sick AF. Color me jealous.


----------



## dreampow

custom boards, saweeeet:thumbsup::thumbsup:.

What is that thing a 168? looks way longer than your other NS boards.

Makes sense if its your deep pow Alaska board.

Purple base is sweet too.


----------



## <<AnGeLu$>>

Very happy with my TRICE hitting the slopes for the first time (?) Came from a burton clash so, yessss big upgrade , also got a pair of Burton Raptor boots,really confy. The only thing I'm not 100% satisfied are the mutant, takes a lot of time to set it up and with the use the hiback lean moves sightly also finishing lookslike cheap, in/out is really fast thou


----------



## jdang307

Snowolf said:


> Thanks man, I fell in love with the top sheet of the ladies Infinity (for obvious reasons....) and Vince and Tracy hooked me up by putting it on the Carbonium board I wanted to complete my "fleet" of Neversummer boards consisting now of the Heritage, Cobra and Summit. I don't think there is another snowboard company out there that would do that for a loyal customer; they rock!.....:thumbsup:


That is so sick.

Don't let us catch you selling it on cragistlist next year for $200!:laugh:


----------



## brownSnow

mr. fedEx man delivered my new stick last week, a Jones flagship 168W


----------



## henry06x

baseline6 said:


> Oldie but goodie. sharpness is way to high in this pic oh well.


Pic actually looks cool with the high sharpness and all the white.


----------



## kleggy

2013 Nitro Team Gullwing
2013 Burton Restricted Cartels
2012 Solamon Synapse


----------



## Donutz

*Post your setup for the 2012-2013 season*

Time to start looking forward to the upcoming season. So, who's on first?


----------



## ChiTownRon

Ahh, I just posted my set up in the older thread just now. Haha. I hate to double post, but this should be in this thread rather then the old thread. So forgive me on the double post. 

Mind you this is my very first set up. And I still need to buy boots. 

2012 Rome Postermania 155w
2011 Flow Nxt-at bindings


----------



## jbernste03

*2013 Lib Tech T.Rice Pro Horsepower w/ Burton C60 Bindings*

Here is my set up for 2012-2013. Goin out to wolf creek and whistler this winter. Cant wait to ride this beast:cheeky4:























2013 Lib tech T.Rice Pro HorsePower
2009 Burton C60
2012 T.Rice Boots


----------



## patrikeric

Capita Ultrafear 147 and Capita Horrorscope 147
Union Atlas Team
Thirtytwo 86ft


----------



## pwol




----------



## henry06x

^^^^ oOoOo drooling ^^^


----------



## budderbear

What I'll mostly be riding this season  11/12 Never Summer Heritage X, 11/12 Flux Sf45, Bern Baker Carbon, Electric Eg2, Swany X-Cell II, Never Summer technical fleece, Smarty Original Cargo pants, and some Nike Zoom Force 1's. Got some great deals.










My dads setup for this year [he leaves his stuff at my apt]. New 10/11 Burton Missons. Slightly used 09/10 Never Summer Heritage XR. -The Board was only $85 with shipping off geartrade, and it only has a few scratches; plus the edges are perfect. Actually wish I would have find a deal like that before I bought mine lol


















Also have some green smarty cargo's for st. patties, and a red burton jacket to pair with them for christmas :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa

budderbear said:


> What I'll mostly be riding this season  11/12 Never Summer Heritage X, 11/12 Flux Sf45, Bern Baker Carbon, Electric Eg2, Swany X-Cell II, Never Summer technical fleece, Smarty Original Cargo pants, and some Nike Zoom Force 1's. Got some great deals.


I really dig that NS fleece.


----------



## budderbear

sabatoa said:


> I really dig that NS fleece.


:thumbsup: They wear selling them at BC Surf & Sport's last year


----------



## henry06x

Not new but new to me and barely used picked up super cheap. 2010 ride DH 159
Also have a set of ride triad boots and giro helmet ordered and on the way.
Still looking for a more free ride freestyle board to get this year but haven't decided what. 2012 model.


----------



## djdavetrouble

Same Setup as last year, hoping to cop some Capo Bindings though:
2011 172 Lib Skunk Ape / Ride EX Bindings
The Groms are on a Gnu Danny Kass MIni and Roxy Inspire B


----------



## Taskmaster

Will try get a pic up in the next few days but...

2012 NS Evo
2012 Union of Capita bindings
2012 Rome 390 Boss Bindings

and tbc (still waiting on reviews before i decide)

2013 Capita TFA or BSOD or possibly some other all mountain stick.


----------



## snowklinger

djdavetrouble said:


> 2011 172 Lib Skunk Ape / Ride EX Bindings


What they didn't have any big boards?


----------



## budderbear

lawl, does everyone have hardwood or pergo floors :laugh:


----------



## snowklinger

I wish I have dying carpet.


----------



## flipzinvtedy0yo

Signal Rocker light 148
Raiden Zeros

First set up ever! been wanting to get in to snowboard since forever. Can't wait for this season!


----------



## djdavetrouble

snowklinger said:


> What they didn't have any big boards?


dude...haha my friends had to talk me out of getting the 180 or 190 when I got that boat...


----------



## LuckyRVA

Mostly the same gear as last year. But, just recently picked up a new pair of blue/green Volcom cargos to go with my Volcom jacket I picked up at the end of last season and a pair of grey Thirty Two Juhyos.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

That's a rad jacket! My pants are some 5,000 5,000 686's. My first set so I wanted the cheapest ones haha. I think they work pretty well but I can't tell if my butt gets soaked because of the 5,000 or because I don't attach my jacket to my pants  Burton Cargos coming soon.


----------



## LuckyRVA

Yeah 5,000 rated pants will get soaking wet if you sit down on water on the lift. Don't go less than 10,000 particularly if you ride in the wet a lot.


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

I'm a beginner so I'm on my ass quite a bit  It's done well enough that the lifts don't do anything much. I'm going to keep them for spring riding probably until I buy 15,000 15,000's or 20,000-15,000/20,000 pants.


----------



## JBthe3rd

2012 Burton Bullet 160w 
2012 Burton Cartel Bindings
2012 Dragon Rogue Goggles
2012 Burton Moto Boots
The North Face Cargo Fargo Pants
Skull Candy Cassette Headphones


----------



## ThunderChunky

Eight years of collecting.


----------



## budderbear

ThunderChunky said:


> Eight years of collecting.


"Post your setup for the *2012-2013 season*"


----------



## JBthe3rd

pwol said:


>


This setup is Sick


----------



## henry06x

^^^ ya it is. I just ordered a SL in black and love ride bindings and was going to thow some capos on it but those green cartels look sexy on it.


----------



## backstop13

I've got the exact same setup except i have white cartels.

i'll try to get some pics up shortly


----------



## losib3257

ThunderChunky said:


> Eight years of collecting.


Glad to see you stoked for the season!


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

This is my one-time used setup from last crappy season =/ She sleeps in our guest bedroom haha. 

2011-2012 K2 Raygun-156(Got it for a great price from REI)
2011-2012 RomeSDS-390 Boss in white. 

Wearing the K2 Raider boot from 2010-2011 in white.


----------



## RightCoastShred

Skate Banana
390 bosses
Rome Bodegas


----------



## budderbear

RightCoastShred said:


> Rome Bodegas


 I wasn't even aware they made rome boots!:laugh: nice:thumbsup:


----------



## backstop13

Here's my NS SL 155 setup for this year









and here's my gear.

On the left is a pair of Airblaster Parker pants (Blue) and an Airblaster Javier jacket (yellow). The stuff on the right is Oakley, but I don't know the models. I bought them at a local Oakley outlet last year, so I think they are 2010-2011 stuff. The pants are teal, and the jacket is white (hard to tell from photo).


----------



## budderbear

^ I like the pants and jacket on the right, they go great with your board/binding setup :thumbsup:


----------



## SnowKanin

I'm riding:

2011/12 Never Summer Proto CT
2011/12 Rome 390 Boss in Wht/Blk (never ridden, birthday present in May)
2010/2011 Nike Zoom Force 1's (Red/Blk)


----------



## backstop13

budderbear said:


> ^ I like the pants and jacket on the right, they go great with your board/binding setup :thumbsup:


Thanks man! They are really solid pieces. I would definitely recommend oakley made pants and jackets, not just their goggles.


----------



## sabatoa

backstop13 said:


> Thanks man! They are really solid pieces. I would definitely recommend oakley made pants and jackets, not just their goggles.


Ditto. I don't have a lot of experience with other companies but I love my Oakley stuff.


----------



## areveruz

2012 NS Revolver
2006 Forum Recon Bindings (Working on getting some bindings)
2012 Smith Stance Goggles
Vans Andreas Wiig Jacket
Sessions Achilles Pants


----------



## Whoracle

This years gear is the same as last years lol:
2007 Nidecker The Legacy 158 (got it brand new for a steal)
Flow The Five Bindings
Flow Boots (forgot the name atm)

I really want to get some new boots in a half to full size smaller cause i get too much heel lift (or get some inserts which is probably cheaper because the boots are fine), and ive been thinking about getting a new board cause i dropped 40lbs over the summer.


----------



## Fruman

2013 NS Proto CT
2012 Rome 390 Boss
2012 Nike Kaiju


----------



## jbernste03

Does everyone is this forum have a ns? Where's the variety?


----------



## budderbear

jbernste03 said:


> Does everyone is this forum have a ns? *Where's the variety?*


In china... :laugh:


----------



## readimag

Snowolf said:


> Merged the two threads into one and stuck it.
> 
> As previously posted, I cant wait to ride my custom NS Summit with the Infinity topsheet in Carbonium.....:thumbsup:


Nice to see Never Summer get you that top sheet you loved on a board you wanted. When I was getting a tour there I was asking about special orders like that. Cant wait to get my Mil edition Cobra and use it in the PNW and Europe this year have to love MAC flights.


----------



## Kapn.K

My new proto and my kids evo.


----------



## tspkenneth

NS Evo
Rome 390 Boss
DC Judge


----------



## blunted_nose

Gnu Billy Goat and some 06 triads


----------



## crxken

old setup
-2010 Burton Clash 
-burton mission bindings
-DC siloh










New Set uP 

-2012 GNU Carbon Credit
-2012 Flow M9
-2012 DC Judge Boots


----------



## JBthe3rd

crxken said:


> old setup
> -2010 Burton Clash
> -burton mission bindings
> -DC siloh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Set uP
> 
> -2012 GNU Carbon Credit
> -2012 Flow M9
> -2012 DC Judge Boots


... Lookin real clean


----------



## crxken

^^ Thanks JB! I funny thing is, I was looking for a Flow binding after I definately decided on the GNU...and it just so happens that it matched my board. Kinda like it all just fell into place.  

hoping this setup will help me tear it up this season


----------



## snowklinger

I like the tip protectors on the Burton.


----------



## crxken

Thanks I got it off of eBay. I'm planning on getting another set for the gnu


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Finally everything has arrived and I feel like a dirty little gear whore...a happy one:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## snowklinger

wrathfuldeity said:


> Finally everything has arrived and I feel like a dirty little gear whore...a happy one:laugh::laugh::laugh:


hawt stash


----------



## chandler

tspkenneth said:


> NS Evo
> Rome 390 Boss
> DC Judge


amazing set up


----------



## NWBoarder

wrathfuldeity said:


> Finally everything has arrived and I feel like a dirty little gear whore...a happy one:laugh::laugh::laugh:


There's a whole lot of sexy in that pic right there Wrath! :thumbsup:


----------



## faridk89

Got my new stuff today!!!

2012 DC DEVUN PRO 157
2012 Rome 390 BOSS
2012 thirtytwo Lashed Bradshaw ed.


----------



## DrnknZag

Took gear inventory today.......

-2010 Ride Slackcountry 164 custom splitboard
-2011 Salomon Sick Stick 163
-2012 Lib Tech TRice 161.5 (just sold today)
-2012 Ride Berzerker 161 (just arrived today)
-2009 Burton Custom 158 shit stick

-2012 Spark R&D Burner splitboard bindings
-2010 Ride CAD
-2012 Ride Capo bindings

-2010 Salomon F22 boots (for sale)
-2011 Ride RFL boots

-Oakley Primed jacket
-Oakley Choice goretex pants
-Burton AK Cyclic goretex pants
-Burton AK Hover goretex pants (for sale)

-Dakine Blade pack
-Dakine Heli Pro DLX
-Dakine Heli Pro
-BD Avalung
-BD shovel
-BD probe

-4 pairs of Oakley A-Frames, 1 pair of Oakley Crowbars
-Lots of beanies
-Lots of gloves
-Lots of other stuff not shown

I sometimes think I have too much gear. Oh well.


----------



## Donutz

DrnknZag said:


> I sometimes think I have too much gear. Oh well.


Ya think!?!??!?!?? :laugh:


----------



## sabatoa

Donutz said:


> Ya think!?!??!?!?? :laugh:


Rich people problems.


----------



## sponger606

*slowing accumlating*

been riding 2 years and Ive accumulated some stuff, hand-me-down boards which have been good till now. Time to invest in a new one









http://www.flickr.com/photos/georgeheron/7990237843/in/photostream/


----------



## Bparmz

DrnknZag said:


> -2011 Ride RFL boots


How do you like the RFL's? im thinking about getting the new model. Just figured id ask someone who seems to have experience with them.


----------



## DrnknZag

Bparmz said:


> How do you like the RFL's? im thinking about getting the new model. Just figured id ask someone who seems to have experience with them.


I LOVE them. I went through 4 different pairs of boots two seasons ago until I finally got the RFLs and never looked back. They're SUPER stiff to start out and take 10 or so days of hard riding to really break them in though. No lighter boot on the market either.


----------



## Bparmz

DrnknZag said:


> I LOVE them. I went through 4 different pairs of boots two seasons ago until I finally got the RFLs and never looked back. They're SUPER stiff to start out and take 10 or so days of hard riding to really break them in though. No lighter boot on the market either.


Great! Thanks a lot man. There really aren't any reviews online about them besides like a shop telling you about them. Your description of them is exactly what i want in my boot. Thanks


----------



## firlefranz

Pretty much same setup as last season:

Bataleon Goliath 157w '11/'12 
Rome 390


----------



## Bparmz

Don't have any pictures available but....

Boards:
2011 Lib Tech TRS 157
2011 Burton Easy Livin Flying V 152
2010 Rome Graft 153

Bindings:
2012 Ride Rodeo's 
2012 Burton Mission EST
2010 Burton Customs

Boots:
2010 Burton Motos
Picking up either 2013 Ride RFL's or FUL's within the next two weeks


----------



## StrattonRider

Board- 2013 GNU Pickle (still waiting for it to come in)
Bindings- New 2012 Burton Cartel
Boots- Not sure what to get yet. Any suggestions?


----------



## faridk89

StrattonRider said:


> Board- 2013 GNU Pickle (still waiting for it to come in)
> Bindings- New 2012 Burton Cartel
> Boots- Not sure what to get yet. Any suggestions?


My fav boots so far have been 2012 thirtytwo Lashed


----------



## StrattonRider

2012 Burton Cartel's


----------



## Toomeyct

No good pics on me but:

Boards:
2012 NS Heritage X 163
2012 NS Revolver 158
2009 Ride Yukon 168 (first board)

Bindings:
2012 Ride Capo 
2012 Ride rodeo
2012 flow NX-frs or some letters like that

Boots:
Ride Jackson boa coilers size 14
Burton ruler size 14

Googles:
Electric eg2 (black and just bought a pair "the ton")

And also various jackets,pants, gloves, and backpacks.


----------



## pun eater

*thirty two lashed size 9.5 mens*



StrattonRider said:


> Board- 2013 GNU Pickle (still waiting for it to come in)
> Bindings- New 2012 Burton Cartel
> Boots- Not sure what to get yet. Any suggestions?


thirty two lashed size 9.5 mens | eBay

thought you might want to check these out


----------



## skip11

@drknzag: Why did you sell your T.Rice? Didn't like the camber profile?


----------



## BiG NicK

Can't wait to get out on this thing...

155cm Proto CTX
2011-2012 Burton Cartels
Still need to get some new boots this year.


----------



## Maierapril

Between my room mate and I:

- Arbor Draft / Union Force bindings
- Rome Garage Rocker / Flux SE bindings
- Rome Garage Rocker / Union Flites
- Gnu Pickle / Rome Boss 390 bindings
- Rossignol One Magtek / Burton Cartel bindings
- Rossignol Mini / Union Flites
- Rome Artifact / Boss 390 bindings
- Stepchild Corporate / Flux bindings
- a few boards we keep around to let friends borrow


----------



## Justin

How do you like the rossi one? there are not a ton of reviews on it and i know a couple of guys that are looking at buying it?


----------



## RightCoastShred

Maierapril said:


> Between my room mate and I:
> 
> - Arbor Draft / Union Force bindings
> - Rome Garage Rocker / Flux SE bindings
> - Rome Garage Rocker / Union Flites
> - Gnu Pickle / Rome Boss 390 bindings
> - Rossignol One Magtek / Burton Cartel bindings
> - Rossignol Mini / Union Flites
> - Rome Artifact / Boss 390 bindings
> - Stepchild Corporate / Flux bindings
> - a few boards we keep around to let friends borrow


not enough boards


----------



## cav0011

*My Quiver*

Powder Board- 2009 Bataleon Undisputed 167 w/ 2009Ride SPI
All-mountain Freestyle- 2012 Never Summer Proto CTX 158 w/ 2011 Flow NXT ATSE
Jib board- 2011 Burton SuperHero 154 w/ Restricted EST Malavitas(Too Narrow ;_; would love to swap it for a 154W)
Wifeys new toy- Burton Restricted Meateaters Nug 142 soon to have Escapades


----------



## Maierapril

Justin said:


> How do you like the rossi one? there are not a ton of reviews on it and i know a couple of guys that are looking at buying it?


Not too sure. My room mate hasn't tried the board yet. We'll see once the season starts.


----------



## JBthe3rd

Does anyone have the Never Summer Cobra "Brother in Arms" ? I'm debating on getting one....


----------



## cav0011

I saw the Heritage with the same graphic at BC Surf and Sports. It looks really good, beyond looks it is a normal cobra but for $350, I think it will be next to impossible to find equal quality to that for the same or less money. If I was looking for that style of board I would've bought one in a cocaine heartbeat.


----------



## Crono139

*Clearance Build 2012*
Rome Headline, Rome 390s and Salomon Faction Boas


----------



## JBthe3rd

Just ordered my NS Cobra Military Special Edition !!!!!!


----------



## MarsGrafx

*My 2012 -13 Board Quiver..*

My 2012 -13 Boards


----------



## Hawaiianeze

Boards: 153 Arbor Draft/ 153 Arbor Westmark
Bindings: Flux DS30
Boots: LTD. Nike Zoom Force Danny Kass Edition


----------



## henry06x

Been holding off on posting it because the new boots have been back ordered twice now and the outerwear is still packed away. Here are the boards tho.
















Boots:
2008 Ride deuce
2013 Ride Triad (not shown. Still back ordered.)
Bindings: 
2012 Ride Capo
2008 Ride Delta MVMNT
Thinking about buying a set of 2012 Ride rodeo's
Boards:
2010 Ride DH 159 (new to me barely ridden)
2012 Never Summer SL 158 (new board for the year! Wanted 161 but got too good of a deal on the 158)
2008 Rise Society 157
2011 Academy Propaganda 156 (my main board)
2011 Ride Kink 155 (keep detuned for dicking around only)
Not shown:
2006 Ride Control 157 (old board a friend has)
2007 Ride Kink 152 (broken wall display)
Outerwear:
Mix of Oakley, Planet Earth, and Dakine.


----------



## budderbear

I love how the thread turned into "Post all your shit" lol ... :laugh:


----------



## henry06x

budderbear said:


> I love how the thread turned into "Post all your shit" lol ... :laugh:


Did last year also!

Three of those boards and the capo's are my 2013 setup tho lol. My main set up will be same as last year with the propaganda and capo. My setup when I go to bigger resorts will be the SL and capo then my dick off setup is the kink and hopefully a set of rodeo.


----------



## irrballsac

wrathfuldeity said:


> Finally everything has arrived and I feel like a dirty little gear whore...a happy one:laugh::laugh::laugh:


holy shit, that thing looks awesome...


----------



## CheoSamad

2012 Rome Artifact Rocker 152 Wide with 2012 Union Contacts

(Stuff on the way)

Boots will be Nike 6.0 Zoom Force 1

also getting my seconds setup as soon as I have a little more money

Lobster Freestyle board with either another pair of Union Contacts for 2013 or a pair of Burton Cartels.


----------



## frombrooklyn22

Can't wait to take this bad boy out


----------



## onthefence

Never Summer SL 158 with Rome 390 Boss bindings

This is my very first setup.. my days of renting those Burton beginner boards are done! Many thx to Nolefan2011 and Snowolf for sharing their extensive knowledge & advice. Counting down the days till the season starts


----------



## Chance42

The new setup that I just got in, 2013 Ride Bezerker with 2012 Ride Capos










Next to my other stick, 2011 Never Summer SL with 2011 Burton Prophecy bindings










Obligatory shot with the Ride sticker on the window


----------



## backstop13

onthefence said:


> Never Summer SL 158 with Rome 390 Boss bindings
> 
> This is my very first setup.. my days of renting those Burton beginner boards are done! Many thx to Nolefan2011 and Snowolf for sharing their extensive knowledge & advice with me. Counting down the days till the season starts


looks a lot like mine, except I have the white burton cartel bindings


----------



## losib3257

2012 Arbor Blacklist
2013 Raiden Phantoms


----------



## Sassicaia

2012 Burton Mystery
2012 Burton Ions
Burton Genesis bindings
bunch of AK wear


----------



## budderbear

^ You must hate Burton?


----------



## Sassicaia

cuz everyone else hates it....


----------



## backstop13

Sassicaia said:


> 2012 Burton Mystery
> 2012 Burton Ions
> Burton Genesis bindings
> bunch of AK wear


...blackout


----------



## Sassicaia

backstop13 said:


> ...blackout


meh..i have another AK jacket (afterburn) and 3 other pars of colored pants...just didnt want to pull it all out for a photo.


----------



## JBthe3rd

Sassicaia said:


> 2012 Burton Mystery
> 2012 Burton Ions
> Burton Genesis bindings
> bunch of AK wear


 Real clean look bro


----------



## henry06x

Soooo I'm just curious how much money you have laying in that picture lol? Because that board is $1500ish I believe and it and the genesis are new realeses for this year correct? If you don't care to answer that's fine it just perked my curiosity. 
Anyways it's a sick looking setup! If only you could have gotten blue accents in the genesis instead of green tho... Haha


----------



## sabatoa

So I googled the Burton Mystery since I've never heard of it.

I about choked on the price I saw. Good lord.


----------



## henry06x

sabatoa said:


> So I googled the Burton Mystery since I've never heard of it.
> 
> I about choked on the price I saw. Good lord.


You have not herd anything because its a "*MYSTERY*"..... Duh.. Haha


----------



## sabatoa

henry06x said:


> You have not herd anything because its a "*MYSTERY*"..... Duh.. Haha


The _price _is mysterious to me.


----------



## backstop13

Sassicaia said:


> meh..i have another AK jacket (afterburn) and 3 other pars of colored pants...just didnt want to pull it all out for a photo.


i was just messing with you. I like the look of the all black.

looks don't matter anyway, AK gear is good shit.


----------



## AJHXXXIII

'12 Capita Totally FK'n Awesome 155 with '12 Cartel Restricteds
'12 Monster Edition Gnu Danny Kass 155 with '12 Forum Factions
'12 Burton Custom Restricted 156 with '12 Malavitas


----------



## Sassicaia

henry06x said:


> Soooo I'm just curious how much money you have laying in that picture lol? Because that board is $1500ish I believe and it and the genesis are new realeses for this year correct? If you don't care to answer that's fine it just perked my curiosity.
> Anyways it's a sick looking setup! If only you could have gotten blue accents in the genesis instead of green tho... Haha


The Mystery retails for $1,799 here in Canada. I bought it end of last season from a demo sale for $1000 (taxes in). I also got 20% off everything else. Still pricy thou.

Mystery $1000
Genesis $380
Ions $380
AK Jacket $580
AK Pants $380 

So maybe $2,700 or something. 

You know what thou, snowboarding is a relatively cheap sport. Some of that stuff might be the most expensive version thats available, but if you look at sports like golfing or mountain biking etc it costs a lot more to get top of the line. Mind you snowboarding stuff doesn't last that long.


----------



## Sassicaia

sabatoa said:


> So I googled the Burton Mystery since I've never heard of it.
> 
> I about choked on the price I saw. Good lord.


I wrote a short review of the board end of last season. I put in there that incrementally the board isn't worth the price. It does ride 3x better then a $500 board, but its not really supposed to. Its fun as hell thou, and the board and bindings together come to a total weight of 8.4 lbs.


----------



## snowklinger

Sassicaia said:


> I wrote a short review of the board end of last season. I put in there that incrementally the board isn't worth the price. It does ride 3x better then a $500 board, but its not really supposed to. Its fun as hell thou, and the board and bindings together come to a total weight of 8.4 lbs.


This made me curious, just put malavitas on my proto (from uprises) and it was feeling light. Well mine weighs 10.5lbs. 

fwiw.


----------



## henry06x

Sassicaia said:


> You know what thou, snowboarding is a relatively cheap sport. Some of that stuff might be the most expensive version thats available, but if you look at sports like golfing or mountain biking etc it costs a lot more to get top of the line. Mind you snowboarding stuff doesn't last that long.


Oh I completely agree. My Gary fisher was $1100 for a low end one and I golf quite frequently with a group of older guys that my dad plays with. Some of them buy new irons and stuff every year and It's pricy exspecially after your membership. Cheaper courses are close to $1000 with cart and $500+ for walking. I wasn't saying anything was wrong with you buying it. As far as I'm concerned if you have the money go for it, That's what you work for anyways. I was just curious because it was mostly like Burton's new shit with all their tech thrown at it and I new it was all up in price.


----------



## MasterX

AJHXXXIII said:


> '12 Capita Totally FK'n Awesome 155 with '12 Cartel Restricteds
> '12 Monster Edition Gnu Danny Kass 155 with '12 Forum Factions
> '12 Burton Custom Restricted 156 with '12 Malavitas


what you like more from your boards?


----------



## patrikeric

Capita Ultrafear 147
Capita Horrorscope 147
Union Atlas Team


----------



## AJHXXXIII

MasterX said:


> what you like more from your boards?


Depends on the day of the week. They are all a hybrid camber variation of some sort. I ride the Burton Custom Restricted the most, its the softest of the three. I bought that one first at the beginning of last season and the got the other two at the end of the season on close out and from a friend.


----------



## gstboy

Sassicaia said:


> The Mystery retails for $1,799 here in Canada. I bought it end of last season from a demo sale for $1000 (taxes in). I also got 20% off everything else. Still pricy thou.
> 
> Mystery $1000
> Genesis $380
> Ions $380
> AK Jacket $580
> AK Pants $380
> 
> So maybe $2,700 or something.


I also paid that much for my board, bindings, jacket and pants but that included plane fare to Whitefish, MO and lodging for a week plus catskiing for a day. Anyway you look at it though that's a sweet setup.


----------



## Matt578

Just picked up a pair of Oakley Splices with a Fire lens for sunny day riding, they're so sick! I got them for a steal, too! ($70 at an Oakley Vault store). Now I have two pairs of goggles for night/cloudy and sunny/day riding. (Smith Prodigies with Sensor Mirror and the Splices).

I also have my new Sherlock and I'm getting new bindings for it. So excited for this season! I'll post a pic when I get the whole setup.


----------



## LuckyRVA

budderbear said:


> ^ You must hate Burton?


And the color black...


----------



## dreampow

A typhoon is passing over Kyoto so no daily walk in the hills, instead I broke out the boards and took a shot. Yeah, I strapped in and played about a bit too, why not.










2012 157 NS Proto with 2011 Cartels

2010 161 Volkl Zenit with the DIY swallowtail

I will be on the proto for most of my riding which is a mix of pow, freeride and freestyle. When I want to charge a bit harder or when the pow is too deep I will hop on the Volkl.
I might pick up some more bindings (probably cartels again) and an NS summit this season.


----------



## budderbear

dreampow said:


> 2012 157 NS Proto with 2011 Cartels
> 
> 2010 161 Volkl Zenit with the DIY swallowtail


Awesome Setup!  I really like the swallowtail. :thumbsup:


----------



## kaka

2013 T. Rice 157
2012 Union Atlas 
2010 Vans Wiig


----------



## dcsti22

156 Capita BSOD & Union/Capita Collab Ultrafear II Bindings


----------



## Rookie09

dcsti22 said:


> 156 Capita BSOD & Union/Capita Collab Ultrafear II Bindings


I've seen those bindings before. They look sick! They look like they're basically Union made with some Capita colors. What parts of the bindings are from Capita exactly?


----------



## blunted_nose

Rookie09 said:


> I've seen those bindings before. They look sick! They look like they're basically Union made with some Capita colors. What parts of the bindings are from Capita exactly?


LOL, its a capita and union collab binding. they are made by union with capita design.


----------



## henry06x

dcsti22 said:


> 156 Capita BSOD & Union/Capita Collab Ultrafear II Bindings


Hmmmm... 
Capita black snowboard of death: bomber board
Union/capita colab binding: basically the contact with a pritty graphic. Park jib binding.
Interesting combination... But then again I ride Ride Capos on my Academy Propaganda haha. Just I'd expect something more responsive on a board like that.


----------



## firlefranz

Still this shit looks hot.


----------



## Rookie09

blunted_nose said:


> LOL, its a capita and union collab binding. they are made by union with capita design.


Ya I know it is. I just thought Capita might get some part in the design as well. Apparently not though


----------



## cav0011

union and capita are more or less the same company.


----------



## Rookie09

cav0011 said:


> union and capita are more or less the same company.


ooh gotcha. that makes more sense now


----------



## dcsti22

Thanks for the comments/feedback on my setup.

I am looking for a nice set of Forces or Atlas, I got the collabs for a steal  my other bindings literally fell apart


----------



## snobro

TOO STOKED for the 12/13 season. Here is my setup.










12' LibTech SkateBanana(156) w/ 12' Union Flite bindings. 
I just recently got new boots too. DC super parks.

And way to much outwear to name :laugh:


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion

Heres my new setup for 2013








:










150 Camp Seven Women's Featherlite 2013 
Siren Leaf 2012 bindings
boots not shown are System Sublime 2011 white color


----------



## Nickx

new 2012.5 Echelon Rounds 149
2013 flux rk30


----------



## SnowOwl

my current set up for this season =D

K2 Turbo Dream 159
K2 Auto Uprise
K2 Maysis








&
LibTech Attack Banana 156
Rome 390 Boss









Outerwear - 
686: Manual Jacket
Reserved Pants
Gloves & Facemask
Quiksilver Hubble Goggles


----------



## JBthe3rd

Had to do it...






just ordered these from EVO


----------



## EatMyTracers

Got some thirtytwo binary boa boots today, will post pics when I get my board and bindings.


----------



## jbernste03

*those are slickkkk*



JBthe3rd said:


> Had to do it...
> View attachment 8479
> just ordered these from EVO


Those might be the most legit boots ever created. Nike stepped their game up with modeling their snow line after some of their most popular shoes. I have the shoe versions of those. How much were those? You might have forced my hand to buy a pair


----------



## JBthe3rd

jbernste03 said:


> Those might be the most legit boots ever created. Nike stepped their game up with modeling their snow line after some of their most popular shoes. I have the shoe versions of those. How much were those? You might have forced my hand to buy a pair


They hit my head.. $350.00 lol
Get them they are classic..


----------



## Penzer

-2007 or 2008 Burton Custom 156 (traditional camber) with 2011 Flux rk30
-2010 GNU Altered Genetics 159 (btx, full banana) with 2011 Union Forces
-2012 Ride Highlife UL 161 with 2013 Rome Targas 



















The ride is brand new, just put the bindings on it a couple days ago. Can't wait for the season to start!


----------



## Clarion

2013 Lib Tech TRS - warranty replacement
2012 Burton Cartels
2013 K2 T1's


----------



## Rookie09

Clarion said:


> 2013 Lib Tech TRS - warranty replacement
> 2012 Burton Cartels
> 2013 K2 T1's


That's a SICK setup!


----------



## Clarion

Rookie09 said:


> That's a SICK setup!


:thumbsup:


----------



## Oscar1243

My wife and I got new boards.
(2013)163w jones flagship,(2013) burton Diodes
(2012) 153 Yes great beauties,(2013) restricted burton lexa
Cant wait to shred that AK backcountry!


----------



## Hawaiianeze

153 arbor westmark (2013)
Flux DS-30


----------



## Snowottawa

*My setup*

2013
Forum double dog destroyer
Forum shaka bindings


----------



## BFBF

Oscar1243 said:


> My wife and I got new boards.
> (2013)163w jones flagship,(2013) burton Diodes
> (2012) 153 Yes great beauties,(2013) restricted burton lexa
> Cant wait to shred that AK backcountry!


That black flag is A W E S O M E!
well done!


----------



## Oscar1243

BFBF said:


> That black flag is A W E S O M E!
> well done!


Thanks brother!


----------



## Rookie09

Hawaiianeze said:


> 153 arbor westmark (2013)
> Flux DS-30


That looks very similar to my dream setup :thumbsup:


----------



## huckfin

Sassicaia said:


> 2012 Burton Mystery
> 2012 Burton Ions
> Burton Genesis bindings
> bunch of AK wear


dude your bindings don't match. :dunno:


----------



## budderbear

huckfin said:


> dude your bindings don't match. :dunno:


Your right, ones a left and ones a right ! :cheeky4:


----------



## futurefunk

Sassicaia said:


> 2012 Burton Mystery
> 2012 Burton Ions
> Burton Genesis bindings
> bunch of AK wear


Aw gross. A ninja.


----------



## HiImBrian

My ugly T Rice w/ Rome Arsenals. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Hawaiianeze

Rookie09 said:


> That looks very similar to my dream setup :thumbsup:


thanks, it's an amazing combo IMO. I used to ride an arbor draft with the DS-30's and it was a little too loose for me, but with the westmark its perfect


----------



## DirtyD27

My all mountain destroyer. I love this board, floats through the pow like a hot knife through butter. Rip's the groomers at blistering speed and carves like surgeon. Rigid enough to eliminate chatter yet soft enough to do presses and jib. I don't do monster kickers just natural features and I tend to tail press my landings much like landing a plane, nice and smooth. I'm running Burton Customs on it right now. I had a few problems with toe cap screws coming loose and falling out. I nearly lost one of them in the middle of a run. Fortunately I had looked down at my foot just as it came off and was able to stop and pocket it, ride down to the equipment shop and get another screw. I fixed it by adding a drop of loctight to the screw. Other than that the bindings have been great. They have a nice surfy, flexy feel and are absolutely bomb proof. Now I am awaiting the arrival of my new NS Brothers in Arms Cobra. Right off the bat I'm wondering how it will compare to my Legacy as the Cobra is a directional board and I've been training my self to ride switch just so I can ride both ways.


----------



## JBthe3rd

HiImBrian said:


> My ugly T Rice w/ Rome Arsenals.
> 
> 
> __
> Image uploading. Refresh page to view


Phillipians 4:13, Nice !


----------



## Rookie09

JBthe3rd said:


> Phillipians 4:13, Nice !


exactly what i was thinking! :thumbsup:


----------



## East§ide

my princess


----------



## JBthe3rd

East§ide said:


> my princess


She is really pretty..


----------



## East§ide

thanks lol...best board ive ever had the pleasure of riding. i wont get rid of this until it literally breaks in half lol


----------



## super-rad

Need to get a better shot, but here's my ride for this season:

2012 Bataleon Jam 161W
2012 Union Force
2012 Burton Ruler boots (not pictured)


----------



## KIRKRIDER

super-rad said:


> Need to get a better shot, but here's my ride for this season:
> 
> 2012 Bataleon Jam 161W
> 2012 Union Force
> 2012 Burton Ruler boots (not pictured)


Very cool board.


----------



## Rookie09

East§ide said:


> thanks lol...best board ive ever had the pleasure of riding. i wont get rid of this until it literally breaks in half lol


I don't blame you. Evo with Force: can't get much better than that assuming Union's toe strap fits your boots


----------



## HiImBrian

JBthe3rd said:


> Phillipians 4:13, Nice !





Rookie09 said:


> exactly what i was thinking! :thumbsup:


Thanks guys! Makes for a good convo starter and gives a bit of extra confidence at times haha.


----------



## East§ide

Rookie09 said:


> I don't blame you. Evo with Force: can't get much better than that assuming Union's toe strap fits your boots


ironically, the toe caps are the bane of my existence.i almost trashed the bindings because i hated them so much. then i just swapped the toe caps off my cartels and all was right with the world again. i saw unions new bindings and they literally did nothing about the toe caps :thumbsdown:


----------



## super-rad

KIRKRIDER said:


> Very cool board.


Thanks! now if only it would snow so I could finally ride it...


----------



## madman91

*my Boards*









2012 Burton Nug w/ 2012 Cartel EST
2012 Rome Artifact Rocker w/ 2012 Malavita
2012 Bataleon Disaster w/ 2012 Rome 390 Boss
2011 GNU Riders Choice w/ 2012 Union Force


----------



## Ciap

2013 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Classic C3
2012 Burton Restricted Cartels
2013 DC Gizmo boots


----------



## jcam1981

I have a C2 board but I really want to try the C3! Let us know how it rides!



Ciap said:


> 2013 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Classic C3
> 2012 Burton Restricted Cartels
> 2013 DC Gizmo boots


----------



## ShredLife

East§ide said:


> ironically, the toe caps are the bane of my existence.i almost trashed the bindings because i hated them so much. then i just swapped the toe caps off my cartels and all was right with the world again. i saw unions new bindings and they literally did nothing about the toe caps :thumbsdown:


that's because Union does not give a fuck about their customers or their product.


----------



## East§ide

yea, honestly ill probably never buy union again. i have cartels from 2009 that are just as good if not better. im thinking about trying rome or flux as well


----------



## SnowOwl

ShredLife said:


> that's because Union does not give a fuck about their customers or their product.


We have this convo a lot...haha


----------



## ShredLife

if you know that people complain about part of your product year after year, why wouldn't you change it :dunno: i don't hate Union in particular - i just hate stupid.


----------



## Echelon85

My setup for this year:

Bataleon Evil Twin with Union Force
Lobster Jibbaord with Switchbackbindings Halldor Ed.

(Not in picture DC Ply 156,5 with Flux DS45 bindings)


----------



## d15

How much were those Switchback bindings in US dollars, not including tax?


----------



## Echelon85

d15: Since I live in Sweden it's hard to tell what they go for in US, but if I convert what I paid (inc. taxes and shippment) I paid about $320 (2100 Swedish Kronor). I got them within 3 workdays shipped from Holland to my front door in Sweden  And I must say, I had no expectations what so ever but they feel really solid and I like them alot. Sold my last years Malavitas to a friend (I couldn't stand the gap that was created at the heel side when going toe side on the board due to the Re:flex system)


----------



## SpeedDemon

Well, here we go again. Another season and more new gear. When will I learn to stop 










2013 Jones Carbon Flagship 163W
2013 Union Charger Bindings L/XL
2011 DC Status Boots Size 11 (not pictured)


----------



## bozekid

That Flagship is sick.


----------



## LuckyRVA

bozekid said:


> That Flagship is sick.


Agreed :thumbsup:


----------



## MartinCt

Just got this,

Libtech Skate Banana BTX 2013 156 wide
Burton Cartel Restricted 2013
Burton Ruler Restricted 2013 boots sz13


----------



## Extremo

Jealous...



SpeedDemon said:


> Well, here we go again. Another season and more new gear. When will I learn to stop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 Jones Carbon Flagship 163W
> 2013 Union Charger Bindings L/XL
> 2011 DC Status Boots Size 11 (not pictured)


----------



## Bootleggn

Same as last year.

'12 Arbor Roundhouse w/ Burton Cartels
'12 Arbor Blacklist w/ Flow's


----------



## NickShake

DirtyD27 said:


> My all mountain destroyer. I love this board, floats through the pow like a hot knife through butter. Rip's the groomers at blistering speed and carves like surgeon. Rigid enough to eliminate chatter yet soft enough to do presses and jib. I don't do monster kickers just natural features and I tend to tail press my landings much like landing a plane, nice and smooth. I'm running Burton Customs on it right now. I had a few problems with toe cap screws coming loose and falling out. I nearly lost one of them in the middle of a run. Fortunately I had looked down at my foot just as it came off and was able to stop and pocket it, ride down to the equipment shop and get another screw. I fixed it by adding a drop of loctight to the screw. Other than that the bindings have been great. They have a nice surfy, flexy feel and are absolutely bomb proof. Now I am awaiting the arrival of my new NS Brothers in Arms Cobra. Right off the bat I'm wondering how it will compare to my Legacy as the Cobra is a directional board and I've been training my self to ride switch just so I can ride both ways.


Lol the way you described this makes it sound like its an advertisement for the board itself. You are pretty good at writing my friend.


----------



## photocycler

madman91 said:


> 2012 Burton Nug w/ 2012 Cartel EST
> 2012 Rome Artifact Rocker w/ 2012 Malavita
> 2012 Bataleon Disaster w/ 2012 Rome 390 Boss
> 2011 GNU Riders Choice w/ 2012 Union Force


Sick setup....which bindings do you like best out of all you got


----------



## tdn

tspkenneth said:


> NS Evo
> Rome 390 Boss
> DC Judge


I'm afraid to ask, but what's that on the bottom of the picture?


----------



## sabatoa

tdn said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but what's that on the bottom of the picture?


severed toe. Definitely a severed toe.


----------



## sabatoa

2012 NS Legacy
2013 Cartels

Not pictured:

DC Judges
Pants; Oakley Karn and White Smoke
Jackets; Enamel Mint Karn Lite and Shadow Shell Deals


----------



## fish4it38

2012 Signal flat park
2012 Flux TT30


----------



## bozekid

2012 NS Legacy
2013 Cartels

I've got the same setup and it greatly tickles my fancy.


----------



## tdn

sabatoa said:


> severed toe. Definitely a severed toe.


That is one long severed toe!


----------



## TLN

Ok, here i go:

From left to right:
1. Salomon Lotus 151
2. Lib tech Attack Banana 161 Wide
*3. Dynastar Defenitive 167 Wide*
4. Rossignol Krypto Magtek 167
*5. Never Summer Legacy-R 174 Wide
6. Prior 4WD 179
7. Donek Incline 180 WWide*

Bold boards are mine, #6-7 for this season. 

And two pairs of Ride CAD bindings for softies, one pair F2 Race titanium for alpine. 
Two pairs of Salomon Malamutes and one deeluxe 325 for one who know what is it.

I'd take a shot with binders on, closer to season.


----------



## poutanen

TLN said:


> Ok, here i go:
> 
> 6. Prior 4WD 179
> 7. Donek Incline 180 WWide[/B]
> 
> Bold boards are mine, #6-7 for this season.


JEBUS those are big boards!!! I'm curious to see what you think of the Prior, if for what ever reason my Virus deal doesn't go through, I might look at one of those Prior Freeride boards...


----------



## TLN

poutanen said:


> JEBUS those are big boards!!! I'm curious to see what you think of the Prior, if for what ever reason my Virus deal doesn't go through, I might look at one of those Prior Freeride boards...


Ah, i was watching Apple presentation =)

I got this Prior used, i believe this is 2008-2010 model. Like 3-4 years old and it makes some difference.
Anyway, both, Prior and Donek feels really solid. 

I haven't touched any WC boards, but i think i'd try this season.

When it comes to details, Donek looks more interesting to me. It got more interesting shape, prior quite "classic". Donek looks like Prior BX, i think. I'd post more shots without packaging, when get my board from service and put my bindings on. 
Also guy in service told me, that donek sidewalls are really good. They're like 90 degree. Not like 70-80 degree as on regular boards. He told me that it's used on a higher-end and race skis models. By the way, donek have 28cm waist 

May be this is because Prior is 3-4 years model, and Donek is the latest one.
I'm really looking forward to compare this, as Donek looks so much promising to me. There's bigger taper on donek, and VSR (10.5-12.5). Prior have single radius. 10.5m. Taper - 12-15mm on Donek, 4mm on Prior. 
Prior is all mountain alpine mode. I was riding hardboots for 1st year and it looks like fun! It'd quite different and very interesting to me. Have nothing to compare, but prior holds edge way better, then any softboot board(i heven't tried donek though). It feels really solid, definitely better build that my Neversummer board.

heh.. too much words, i think it's better to discuss all the shapes in another topic. or in PM =)

And i can tell that i got this board quite cheap.


----------



## ThadCastle

will throw up some pics with bindings sometime. 2012 cartels from last year going on it.

revolver155


----------



## tspkenneth

tdn said:


> I'm afraid to ask, but what's that on the bottom of the picture?


Lol That was my toe that i was trying to keep curled out of the picture, but it still got captured. I do have normal toes though...


----------



## Justin

Did you marry lorena bobbit?


----------



## NSXRguy

heres my setup.

2011 banana magic 152 with 2012 union mc


----------



## NSXRguy

ShredLife said:


> that's because Union does not give a fuck about their customers or their product.


if im not mistaken, toe caps are patented by burton


----------



## woodhomie1996

Horrible cell phone picture


----------



## super-rad

woodhomie1996 said:


> Horrible cell phone picture


What board is this? dope graphic!


----------



## Rookie09

super-rad said:


> What board is this? dope graphic!


I want to guess that it is either a Lib Tech or a Capita. And the bindings almost look Union but I can't tell for sure. Let's see how close my guess is...


----------



## ShredLife

NSXRguy said:


> if im not mistaken, toe caps are patented by burton


hasn't stopped every other company besides union from making a toecap that functions universally..


----------



## super-rad

Rookie09 said:


> I want to guess that it is either a Lib Tech or a Capita. And the bindings almost look Union but I can't tell for sure. Let's see how close my guess is...


I'd be very surprised if it is Lib Tech. I think they have some of the worst graphics, IMO. I know you should never judge a board by the topsheet, but as a designer I can't help but notice.


----------



## TLN

super-rad said:


> I'd be very surprised if it is Lib Tech. I think they have some of the worst graphics, IMO. I know you should never judge a board by the topsheet, but as a designer I can't help but notice.


I think graphic in skunk apes are one of the best. Really love it.


----------



## ujeen

super-rad said:


> What board is this? dope graphic!


It's Drake DF2 2013 with Drake Reload Risto bindings


----------



## binarypie

Hype or what the fuck ever.

Jones Flagship Carbon 161
Now IPO - Medium

Can't wait to see how this rides.


----------



## bozekid

Curious as to how those Now binders ride...


----------



## SpeedDemon

binarypie said:


> Hype or what the fuck ever.
> 
> Jones Flagship Carbon 161
> Now IPO - Medium
> 
> Can't wait to see how this rides.


So the regular width boards have the white base. I like it.


----------



## tug03

2011 Gnu Riders Choice, 2013 Burton Cartels, and Nike Kaiju.


----------



## henry06x

binarypie said:


> Hype or what the fuck ever.
> 
> Jones Flagship Carbon 161
> Now IPO - Medium
> 
> Can't wait to see how this rides.


Sick setup!


----------



## SnowOwl

binarypie said:


> Hype or what the fuck ever.
> 
> Jones Flagship Carbon 161
> Now IPO - Medium
> 
> Can't wait to see how this rides.


snow ninja.


----------



## woodhomie1996

super-rad said:


> What board is this? dope graphic!


Thanks! :thumbsup:
It is a 2013 Drake DF2


----------



## hktrdr

binarypie said:


> Hype or what the fuck ever.
> 
> Jones Flagship Carbon 161
> Now IPO - Medium
> 
> Can't wait to see how this rides.


Haha, definitely drank the Kool-Aid.
Would love to hear how it rides, especially whether it is damper (and lighter) than last year's model and how much stiffer the carbon version is.


----------



## binarypie

hktrdr said:


> Haha, definitely drank the Kool-Aid.
> Would love to hear how it rides, especially whether it is damper (and lighter) than last year's model and how much stiffer the carbon version is.


the board at 161 with the ipos is about the same weight as my 2010 158.5 gyrator with prophecy bindings. 

the carbon is stiff but not really that bad. I didn't feel like it is going to be out of my league. but I have massive legs lol.


----------



## Sassicaia

Jones carbon board looks sweet.


----------



## NWBoarder

Binarypie, that is a sick looking setup. I love the carbon on the jones, and those Now's look real nice paired up with it.


----------



## Thatguy

2013 arbor coda, this baby is gunna be a siiick snowstick


----------



## atr3yu

2012/13 Neversummer Heritage
2012/13 Ride Capo
2013/13 Ride RFLs


----------



## jbernste03

*Just finished hand painting my bindings and weather coatings*

2012/2013 Lib Tech T. Rice Pro HP

Burton C60s painted myself, done right

DC Status boot - not pictured


----------



## cav0011

what type of paint did you use?


----------



## SnowOwl

jbernste03 said:


> 2012/2013 Lib Tech T. Rice Pro HP
> 
> Burton C60s painted myself, done right
> 
> DC Status boot - not pictured


Travis Rice fanboy!:cheeky4:


----------



## jbernste03

*Paint*



cav0011 said:


> what type of paint did you use?


I went through some experimentation before getting it right.

I know you didnt ask about the process, just the paint, but i thought id elaborate

Sanded everything
used a white, plastic specific primer for about 4 layers
Acrylic paint, each color is a different brand, i cant remember them, for about 6 layers, light sanding in between each layer
then lastly, used an outdoor, weather/waterproof, flexible clear super gloss topcoat, for about 3 layers, 

its completely water proof now,tested dumping water on it, with flex just in case the highback bends so it wont crack, and pretty strong, I tested it on brick wall and it barely scratched the topcoat


----------



## jbernste03

tylerkat89 said:


> Travis Rice fanboy!:cheeky4:


Nah, just have an eye for the bling


----------



## SnowOwl

jbernste03 said:


> Nah, just have an eye for the bling


C60s are bad ass. That I admit :thumbsup:


----------



## jbernste03

tylerkat89 said:


> C60s are bad ass. That I admit :thumbsup:


I cant get rid of them. They have been the most responsive/sickest bindings i have ever owned. i have tried 3 new pairs since them and havent been able to get rid of them. I even ghetto rigged the baseplate cusion so that it would fit a 4x4 pattern.. took an exacto knife to that bitch to cut some new holes.


----------



## SnowOwl

jbernste03 said:


> I cant get rid of them. They have been the most responsive/sickest bindings i have ever owned. i have tried 3 new pairs since them and havent been able to get rid of them. I even ghetto rigged the baseplate cusion so that it would fit a 4x4 pattern.. took an exacto knife to that bitch to cut some new holes.


Haha sick. My buddy has a pair, and when I tried them on...they basically melted around my foot perfectly. Super sick. I wana pick up a pair if I ever see them for sale for a good price


----------



## jbernste03

tylerkat89 said:


> Haha sick. My buddy has a pair, and when I tried them on...they basically melted around my foot perfectly. Super sick. I wana pick up a pair if I ever see them for sale for a good price


somebody posted a thread a couple weeks ago looking for a decent priced pair, i found a pair for $80 on ebay, thats a steal, considering i paid like $300 for mine a couple years back


----------



## poutanen

jbernste03 said:


> somebody posted a thread a couple weeks ago looking for a decent priced pair, i found a pair for $80 on ebay, thats a steal, considering i paid like $300 for mine a couple years back


That was me and I ended up buying those (2009 model in black, size medium). I think they were $250 or so including shipping. They're used but have less wear than my current 2010 C60s with 50 days on them.

Put it this way, I'm planning on pairing C60s with a $1500 board. I believe in these bindings!


----------



## jbernste03

poutanen said:


> That was me and I ended up buying those (2009 model in black, size medium). I think they were $250 or so including shipping. They're used but have less wear than my current 2010 C60s with 50 days on them.
> 
> Put it this way, I'm planning on pairing C60s with a $1500 board. I believe in these bindings!


How did the $83 ones I found turn into $250?!?!?!?!


----------



## sabatoa

bozekid said:


> 2012 NS Legacy
> 2013 Cartels
> 
> I've got the same setup and it greatly tickles my fancy.








I can't wait to try the combo out. What did you ride for bindings last season?


----------



## poutanen

jbernste03 said:


> How did the $83 ones I found turn into $250?!?!?!?!


eBay... I guess C60s are a wanted item on the used market!

Actually the auction closed for $180 but by the time shipping and brokerage fees got tacked on (with USPS believe it or not), they came to $250.

I realize that's a lot considering I bought mine brand new for $275 + tax a couple years ago, but what else was I supposed to do? Use an inferior binding?


----------



## jbernste03

poutanen said:


> Use an inferior binding?


You should never subject youself to that!:cheeky4:


----------



## WVrider84

2012 nidecker megalight 163 and an early 90s k2 skinny 167


----------



## BFBF

bozekid said:


> That Flagship is sick.


indeed.
Need a mini review after you get that thing out for a few days...


----------



## CheoSamad

Echelon85 said:


> My setup for this year:
> 
> Bataleon Evil Twin with Union Force
> Lobster Jibbaord with Switchbackbindings Halldor Ed.
> 
> (Not in picture DC Ply 156,5 with Flux DS45 bindings)


That lobster is essentially my EXACT jib setups that I will be trying to get mid season. How are the switchbacks?


----------



## ju87

WVrider84 said:


> 2012 nidecker megalight 163 and an early 90s k2 skinny 167


sweet... i have the same Megalight in 158. What bindings are you running on that board ?


----------



## alex12

atr3yu said:


> 2012/13 Neversummer Heritage
> 2012/13 Ride Capo
> 2013/13 Ride RFLs


I cry for your feet. I had a pair of Ride boots a few years ago and they were absolutely uncomfortable. I hope they've improved..


----------



## DrnknZag

alex12 said:


> I cry for your feet. I had a pair of Ride boots a few years ago and they were absolutely uncomfortable. I hope they've improved..


I went through 3 pairs of boots two seasons ago that fucked my feet before I ended up with the RFL's. Best boot on the market IMO, the Insano is second. Everyone's feet are different though.


----------



## david_z

newest additions to the family:


2012 Arbor Blacklist w/ NOW IPO bindings
2012 Niche Knew (with my old '11 Ride Deltas)
2013 K2 Maysis

And yeah the picture sucks fortunately this POS blackberry is getting replaced with a GS3 on Monday.


----------



## sabatoa

david_z said:


> newest additions to the family:
> 
> 
> 2012 Arbor Blacklist w/ NOW IPO bindings
> 2012 Niche Knew (with my old '11 Ride Deltas)
> 2013 K2 Maysis
> 
> And yeah the picture sucks fortunately this POS blackberry is getting replaced with a GS3 on Monday.


Can't wait to see the review on the NOW bindings.

What made you go GS3 over the 4S?


----------



## SnowOwl

sabatoa said:


> Can't wait to see the review on the NOW bindings.
> 
> What made you go GS3 over the 4S?


Cuz iPhones suck?


----------



## sabatoa

tylerkat89 said:


> Cuz iPhones suck?


Right. Clearly.

The context of my question is that Dave posted on his FB a while back which phone he should get, he was on the fence. So I wasn't just being a fanboy asking 'whar is the iPhone, whar???' I knew he was debating it and I was curious what pushed him one way or the other. I would have asked the same had he chose the 4S.


----------



## stupidmop

sabatoa said:


> Right. Clearly.
> 
> The context of my question is that Dave posted on his FB a while back which phone he should get, he was on the fence. So I wasn't just being a fanboy asking 'whar is the iPhone, whar???' I knew he was debating it and I was curious what pushed him one way or the other. I would have asked the same had he chose the 4S.


I went GS3 over iPhone simply because I prefer the android operating system. Mostly, I like how I can customize it much more easily than I can iOS. 

I'm also a big fan of the large screen.


----------



## SnowOwl

sabatoa said:


> Right. Clearly.
> 
> The context of my question is that Dave posted on his FB a while back which phone he should get, he was on the fence. So I wasn't just being a fanboy asking 'whar is the iPhone, whar???' I knew he was debating it and I was curious what pushed him one way or the other. I would have asked the same had he chose the 4S.


No need to get defensive I was just bein cheeky :cheeky4: Jump on any excuse to down play a iPhone =]


----------



## david_z

sabatoa said:


> Can't wait to see the review on the NOW bindings.
> 
> What made you go GS3 over the 4S?


I don't want to be an apple fanboi. :cheeky4:


----------



## Nivek

Nokia 920.

/discussion


----------



## sabatoa

lol, dammit don't make me post my Lamar Legend, K2 Sonics and my 5150 boots to get this thread back on track.




























That's my junk board for use on artificial snow, concrete and any other god forsaken surface.

/original RAZR ftw


----------



## david_z

Nivek said:


> Nokia 920.
> 
> /discussion


work phone... only choices were GS3, iPhone 4GS and iPhone 5.


----------



## sabatoa

david_z said:


> work phone... only choices were GS3, iPhone 4GS and iPhone 5.


Shocked Leo didn't try to convince you on the 5 for the camera alone.


----------



## binarypie

david_z said:


> work phone... only choices were GS3, iPhone 4GS and iPhone 5.


GS3 is the best phone of that group anyway.


----------



## SnowOwl

sabatoa said:


> Shocked Leo didn't convince you on the 5 for the camera alone.


Did an informative speech on why the 5 is an illogical buy. pretty amusing research there.


----------



## sabatoa

tylerkat89 said:


> Did an informative speech on why the 5 is an illogical buy. pretty amusing research there.


I was wrong, I just checked and sure enough there were a ton of comments by Leo. hahaha :laugh:

Bullet points on why the 5 is an illogical buy?


----------



## SnowOwl

Upgrades that aren't available for the lower models is basically just the camera. You can update the OS system. the screen size hardly makes the difference, and the rate plans' costs are ridiculous. Costs something over $1000 a year just to maintain the iPhone 5 contract on top of the phone's price itself. But I think this is for a different thread, sorry to distract :laugh:


----------



## poutanen

Nivek said:


> Nokia 920.
> /discussion


Yup although I'd prefer the 808. I'm still a Symbian fan and the camera is unbeatable.



sabatoa said:


> Shocked Leo didn't try to convince you on the 5 for the camera alone.


My Nokia N8 released two years ago still has a better camera (larger sensor, more MP, proper xenon flash) than the iPhone 5!!! :cheeky4:

For the camera happy there really is no alternative to Nokia. Now if only they had stayed with Symbian instead of abandoning ship. I've heard good things about WP7/WP8 but I'm a daily Symbian user and love it.

NOW, to get this thread back on track. My 2012/2013 gear will be the same as last year to start with (a 2011 Burton T7 with 2010 C60 EST bindings and 2009 Burton Driver X boots)... 

However I just picked up these bad boys used: 









And I'm hoping to pair them with this board, as long as my group buy is a go... Any takers?!?


----------



## sabatoa

poutanen said:


> Yup although I'd prefer the 808. I'm still a Symbian fan and the camera is unbeatable.
> 
> 
> 
> My Nokia N8 released two years ago still has a better camera (larger sensor, more MP, proper xenon flash) than the iPhone 5!!! :cheeky4:
> 
> For the camera happy there really is no alternative to Nokia. Now if only they had stayed with Symbian instead of abandoning ship. I've heard good things about WP7/WP8 but I'm a daily Symbian user and love it.
> 
> NOW, to get this thread back on track. My 2012/2013 gear will be the same as last year to start with (a 2011 Burton T7 with 2010 C60 EST bindings and 2009 Burton Driver X boots)...
> 
> However I just picked up these bad boys used:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm hoping to pair them with this board, as long as my group buy is a go... Any takers?!?


I keep reading that as sybian. giggity.


----------



## poutanen

sabatoa said:


> I keep reading that as sybian. giggity.


Had to google it. Got a video of that thing being used rather well... giggity. :laugh:


----------



## SnowOwl

poutanen said:


> Had to google it. Got a video of that thing being used rather well... giggity. :laugh:


You had to google Sybian...!?!


----------



## poutanen

tylerkat89 said:


> You had to google Sybian...!?!


Yup, I don't listen to Howard Stern... :cheeky4:


----------



## SnowOwl

poutanen said:


> Yup, I don't listen to Howard Stern... :cheeky4:


tube8.com my friend


----------



## poutanen

tylerkat89 said:


> tube8.com my friend


lol, I've got some good sites I like to visit. Been on the internets since almost before the internets itself, I remember downloading half nekkid women on a 2400 baud modem in the early 90's.

Waiting 10 minutes for a single, grainy picture? Still worth it...


----------



## sabatoa

poutanen said:


> lol, I've got some good sites I like to visit. Been on the internets since almost before the internets itself, I remember downloading half nekkid women on a 2400 baud modem in the early 90's.
> 
> Waiting 10 minutes for a single, grainy picture? Still worth it...


The first naked chick I saw on the internet was in the 90's, some photoshop of Riker laying pipe to Deanna Troi.

Good times. :thumbsup:


----------



## david_z

poutanen said:


> lol, I've got some good sites I like to visit. Been on the internets since almost before the internets itself, I remember downloading half nekkid women on a 2400 baud modem in the early 90's.
> 
> Waiting 10 minutes for a single, grainy picture? Still worth it...


14-year old me from 1994 agrees.


----------



## poutanen

david_z said:


> 14-year old me from 1994 agrees.


Yup it was 13 year old me in 1994 getting my first taste of grainy internet porn


----------



## snowklinger

In '94 was my first year of college and we had high speed everywhere it was like 

After about a month the "IT" guys caught on, but the internet was so young, they had no idea what they were doing. We spent the ensuing years backdooring their windows network and messing with their (fuck I can't remember what it was called) code.

I'm always amazed at the computing power of my porn machine.


----------



## SnowOwl

Thread jacked to our first porn experiences. Fuck yes.


----------



## CheeseWhiz

My new setup for the year. Glad to live in a state I can board in again


----------



## rfalls86

Here are my two boards for the season. The Capita will have Union Contact Pro's


----------



## GrahamWC

Well, on the topic of porn, I have my 2011 WWW on the left (selling for some pocket cash) and I just picked up the 156W Fastplant on the right. I'm gonna be putting some Flow Flite 3's on it soon. Also not in the picture are my Vans BFB boots I just got as well


----------



## Thatguy

snowklinger said:


> In '94 was my first year of college and we had high speed everywhere it was like
> 
> After about a month the "IT" guys caught on, but the internet was so young, they had no idea what they were doing. We spent the ensuing years backdooring their windows network and messing with their (fuck I can't remember what it was called) code.
> 
> I'm always amazed at the computing power of my porn machine.



heres a way to make all yus feel old, i was five in '94 lol. naked chicks came more available when i hit 14, im spoiled that way :cheeky4:

oh and today just picked my self up a brand new pair of 32s tm-two's 

and im an s3 guy samsung is the new super phone power


----------



## bozekid

GrahamWC said:


> Well, on the topic of porn, I have my 2011 WWW on the right (selling for some pocket cash) and I just picked up the 156W Fastplant on the right. I'm gonna be putting some Flow Flite 3's on it soon. Also not in the picture are my Vans BFB boots I just got as well


So if you have a WWW on the right and a Fastplant on the right then what is the board on the left? :dunno:


----------



## GrahamWC

bozekid said:


> So if you have a WWW on the right and a Fastplant on the right then what is the board on the left? :dunno:


hahah sorry that was a typo. its a WWW on the left and a fastplant on the right  thanks for pointing that out


----------



## Dpforlife

*My Setup for this season*

2012 Lib Tech Attack Banana
2013 Union Atlas
Nike Zoom Force 1


----------



## NickShake

I wanna post my stuff but my bindings havent come in yet. Its almost November boys and girls, I dont know about you but Im a little excited for this season!


----------



## djjimmyhat

NickShake said:


> I wanna post my stuff but my bindings havent come in yet. Its almost November boys and girls, I dont know about you but Im a little excited for this season!


We're all excited!!:thumbsup: I've already gone 4 times. Hoping to get my 100 days in this season. Last season in CO was dismal as I'm sure many of you heard/read. I was only able to get 67 days in

I'll post a few of my set ups soon..Waiting for all the 2013 boxes to come in.


----------



## SpeedDemon

Got my hangtime snowboard mount in. Pretty slick.


----------



## RightCoastShred

SpeedDemon said:


> Got my hangtime snowboard mount in. Pretty slick.


I wish my room would ever get this clean!


----------



## SpeedDemon

RightCoastShred said:


> I wish my room would ever get this clean!


Don't feel bad. I just cleaned it up for that pic. It's back to messy again.


----------



## wrathfuldeity

SpeedDemon said:


> Don't feel bad. I just cleaned it up for that pic. It's back to messy again.


Sir, obviously you have ocd, no wife and not a quiver.


----------



## Thatguy

djjimmyhat said:


> We're all excited!!:thumbsup: I've already gone 4 times. Hoping to get my 100 days in this season. Last season in CO was dismal as I'm sure many of you heard/read. I was only able to get 67 days in
> 
> I'll post a few of my set ups soon..Waiting for all the 2013 boxes to come in.


#First World problems


----------



## jcam1981

Thatguy said:


> #First World problems


You must listen to The Nerdist Podcast?


----------



## Flaus

Just got my new Flow NX2-AT bindings in. Mounted them up, and cannot wait for snow!


----------



## chronicsmoke

2012 Rome Garage Rocker 157W with 2012 Raiden Zero Bindings for the park/street

2011 Flow Infinite Rocker 159W with 2010 Raiden Zero Bindings for all mountain days


----------



## Mattizhere

madman91 said:


> 2012 Burton Nug w/ 2012 Cartel EST
> 2012 Rome Artifact Rocker w/ 2012 Malavita
> 2012 Bataleon Disaster w/ 2012 Rome 390 Boss
> 2011 GNU Riders Choice w/ 2012 Union Force


Hey i have a question about the artifact, how does it do all mountain?


----------



## NickShake

Oooh I cant wait to post a picture of my setup once my bindings get here! I have the Flow Quantum, and Burton Invader boots, just waiting for the Rome 390 Bosses to come in! Can not wait!


----------



## NWskunkAPE

I get it you guys all love Never Summer bout damn anyone else got something else? Bored with all the NS boards, Visually think they are lame. But ofcourse they rock on the ride


----------



## Flaus

There are pics of 5 boards that are not NS boards just on this page...


----------



## snowklinger

NWskunkAPE said:


> I get it you guys all love Never Summer bout damn anyone else got something else? Bored with all the NS boards, Visually think they are lame. But ofcourse they rock on the ride


don't look at this thread anymore, ever. we will continue with our fanboism as you fuck off :cheeky4:

nobody want to look at lib techs


----------



## LTshredTN

i just got my $550 Lib Tech board and it rides so much better then all other boards!! said no one ever..........:cheeky4:


----------



## KungMartin

here's my setup pic straight outta sweden. yeeaa!!


----------



## SnowOwl

LTshredTN said:


> i just got my $550 Lib Tech board and it rides so much better then all other boards!! said no one ever..........:cheeky4:


$580* than* and yes I did say that


----------



## binarypie

LTshredTN said:


> i just got my $550 Lib Tech board and it rides so much better then all other boards!! said no one ever..........:cheeky4:


Shit my Jones Flagship Carbon is the best jib board ever made...


----------



## SnowOwl

binarypie said:


> Shit my Jones Flagship Carbon is the best jib board ever made...


let the haters hate =D


----------



## dopamean

151 Morrow board, Forum bindings, Burton boots


----------



## poutanen

dopamean said:


> Burton boots


Are those Serow's? They look like Serows...


----------



## dopamean

poutanen said:


> Are those Serow's? They look like Serows...


Motos, here's a link for more details: 2012 Burton Moto


----------



## SnowOwl

dopamean said:


> 151 Morrow board, Forum bindings, Burton boots


Are Morrow boards any decent? Can't find any info on them and my buddy wants to sell me his morrow board for $40 with some shit Lamar bindings. should i pick it up?


----------



## dopamean

tylerkat89 said:


> Are Morrow boards any decent? Can't find any info on them and my buddy wants to sell me his morrow board for $40 with some shit Lamar bindings. should i pick it up?


Here's a link for more details: Morrow Men's Radium Snowboard

scroll down a little and you'll find my board + all the details about it. Here's their sales pitch:

"For riders that require it all, the Morrow Men's Radium Snowboard provides the highest mix of velocity, vigor, and puma-like agility. This paragon of perfection is forgiving in all weather conditions and is guaranteed to give a smooth ride. Tear up the entire mountain and surmount any terrain that stands in your way. Riders that welcome the perfect turn will cherish this snowboard instantly. It's like a portable playground that dishes out effortless control anywhere you go."

My opinion:

Love the board, super light, kicks ass.

My vote:

go for it! $40 bucks sounds great


----------



## Donutz

tylerkat89 said:


> Are Morrow boards any decent? Can't find any info on them and my buddy wants to sell me his morrow board for $40 with some shit Lamar bindings. should i pick it up?


I started on a Morrow Lithium. Bottom of the line board. It was fine for a beginner, but I outgrew it after one season.

Can't tell what that one is.


----------



## mrjimyjohn

Man this thread is making me jealous, I'm still riding my 3 year old setup due to a lack of cash


----------



## KungMartin

dopamean said:


> Motos, here's a link for more details: 2012 Burton Moto


burton moto ftw. cheap and great boots.

*brofist*


----------



## RockyMTNsteeze

ERMAGERD!!! My snowboard










07/08 Roxy Ollie Pop
06/07 Burton Escapades
06/07 North Wave Devines

Those are probably not the right seasons. They say snowboards should only be ridden 60 days. Well I don't believe it.


----------



## jcam1981

LTshredTN said:


> i just got my $550 Lib Tech board and it rides so much better then all other boards!! said no one ever..........:cheeky4:


I say it all the time too! Best board I have ever ridden!


----------



## SnowOwl

RockyMTNsteeze said:


> They say snowboards should only be ridden 60 days. Well I don't believe it.


who are "they"? Haven't heard that before.


----------



## jbernste03

jcam1981 said:


> I say it all the time too! Best board I have ever ridden!


Is that the skunk ape in ur pic?


----------



## jcam1981

jbernste03 said:


> Is that the skunk ape in ur pic?


Yes it is!


----------



## pmoa

Here is my setup from last year still ridin this year


----------



## CheoSamad

I just sold my Rome Artifact Rocker for and my Union Contacts! So when it comes out on November 9th I'll be ordering the Lobster Freestyle!










This year outerware will be the same










And I got new boots. Nike 6.0 Zoom Force 1s


----------



## timmytard

mrjimyjohn said:


> Man this thread is making me jealous, I'm still riding my 3 year old setup due to a lack of cash


That's no excuse, you just have to think out side the box.

For instance, this Slackcountry Brand New Ride Slackcountry 161cm 2012/13 is $300, it's regularly $750+tax.

You have about 1 month till the season starts, you should be able to sell that deck for $500 as it gets closer to the beginning of the season.
Then sell your other deck for cheap just for added cushion towards your new one.

You should have $250 towards your new deck, without actually spending anything out of your own pocket yet.

TT


----------



## mrjimyjohn

timmytard said:


> That's no excuse, you just have to think out side the box.
> 
> For instance, this Slackcountry Brand New Ride Slackcountry 161cm 2012/13 is $300, it's regularly $750+tax.
> 
> You have about 1 month till the season starts, you should be able to sell that deck for $500 as it gets closer to the beginning of the season.
> Then sell your other deck for cheap just for added cushion towards your new one.
> 
> You should have $250 towards your new deck, without actually spending anything out of your own pocket yet.
> 
> TT


Wow, that's a killer deal. I'll contact that guy about shipping to Ontario.


----------



## atr3yu

timmytard said:


> That's no excuse, you just have to think out side the box.
> 
> For instance, this Slackcountry Brand New Ride Slackcountry 161cm 2012/13 is $300, it's regularly $750+tax.
> 
> You have about 1 month till the season starts, you should be able to sell that deck for $500 as it gets closer to the beginning of the season.
> Then sell your other deck for cheap just for added cushion towards your new one.
> 
> You should have $250 towards your new deck, without actually spending anything out of your own pocket yet.
> 
> TT


I am seriously jealous that I don't have access to a used market like you do Timmy. I found like 3 pairs of pants that I would buy right now if I was down there..... =(


----------



## Thatguy

jcam1981 said:


> You must listen to The Nerdist Podcast?


Haha not possible don't have an iPod. And nah I hate it when ppl # shit it just seemed appropriate at the time. Not a pop culture extremist don't worry, hope I'm not a hipster though. I just do what I do


----------



## KungMartin

timmytard said:


> That's no excuse, you just have to think out side the box.
> 
> For instance, this Slackcountry Brand New Ride Slackcountry 161cm 2012/13 is $300, it's regularly $750+tax.
> 
> You have about 1 month till the season starts, you should be able to sell that deck for $500 as it gets closer to the beginning of the season.
> Then sell your other deck for cheap just for added cushion towards your new one.
> 
> You should have $250 towards your new deck, without actually spending anything out of your own pocket yet.
> 
> TT


that's insane!


----------



## dofman

K2 raygun + rome arsenal and a better tuning kit


----------



## Thatguy

2013 Arbor Coda
2013 32 TM-two


----------



## GrahamWC

Thatguy said:


> 2013 Arbor Coda
> 2013 32 TM-two


you have the cutest beagle ive ever seen


----------



## Thatguy

Thanks. Yeah she was really interested in what i was doing.


----------



## dopamean

2013 Arbor Coda
2013 32 TM-two
2017 Beagle R-Spec Super Paw


----------



## Mackie

I really like that Coda, sweet graphic. do you have any feedback on how it performs?


----------



## Thatguy

Mackie said:


> I really like that Coda, sweet graphic. do you have any feedback on how it performs?


hear say only really. This is my second arbor board though the westmark and now the coda, have the 08 westmark it was a great board and i still ride it but i got it at the time cause i wanted to get more into park(that was a mistake, can ride park but it gets old fast for me.), waiting for the season to pick up before bringing out the new girl.

2013 Arbor Coda Used and Reviewed «

"Flex: Softer in the nose then stiffening up under foot and in the tail. Little bit of give torsionally to allow for center twisting when initiating turns.

Stability: The nose had a bit of chatter but over all this board is stable but lively.

Ollies: You can load up the tips and snap. Granted the tail will have more snap than the nose due to the flex.

Pop On Jumps: You can send a jump on this board without a problem.

Butterability: The nose being softer lets you play around on that a bit better than the tail.

Jibbing: It’ll get the job done but you have to put a bit more effort into it.

Carving: You can rail a turn underfoot due to the griptech. This board is at home laying carves all the way down the mountain.

Rider in Mind: Someone that doesn’t want a twin and will ride the whole mountain.

Personal Thoughts: This board really hasn’t changed since the last time I reviewed it. It’s still a consistently solid ride that can handle it all. If anything I would say it’s a slightly directional Westmark or Blacklist in how it rides albeit with just a bit more give in the nose."


----------



## Mackie

Well if you get a chance on it let me know what you think. I'm looking for a new setup. Haven't tried many boards. Still riding an old 170 never summer legacy. I need something that will handle better through the trees. Hesitant to buy something without demoing it.


----------



## Thatguy

Mackie said:


> Well if you get a chance on it let me know what you think. I'm looking for a new setup. Haven't tried many boards. Still riding an old 170 never summer legacy. I need something that will handle better through the trees. Hesitant to buy something without demoing it.


holy shit a 170? i can see why your wanting new board. Yeah i dont normally buy boards without demo first but this wont be the first or even second arbor i've ridden only the r=second i've owned, so i feel comfortable enough knowing that the board will do what they say it does.

You want to ride tree lines, yeah get a shorter board with a mid/wide depending on your weight and foot size then go tear it up.


----------



## volcom21d

Set ups are: 2012 salomon grip 154 with burton cartels. 2012 salomon powdersnake 160 with flow flite 3's, and a 2013 k2 panoramic splitty 162 with burton mission binders. Hoping for a kick ass season for everyone! (K2 Supersmooths for the wife and Lamar Omen for my nephew)


----------



## GrahamWC

Mackie said:


> Well if you get a chance on it let me know what you think. I'm looking for a new setup. Haven't tried many boards. Still riding an old 170 never summer legacy. I need something that will handle better through the trees. Hesitant to buy something without demoing it.


Ultra Dream Snowboard | Snowboards | K2 Snowboarding 2012-13 my friend got a chance to ride it recently and said it was incredible in the trees


----------



## Thatguy

GrahamWC said:


> Ultra Dream Snowboard | Snowboards | K2 Snowboarding 2012-13 my friend got a chance to ride it recently and said it was incredible in the trees


yeah how bout no.


----------



## GrahamWC

Thatguy said:


> yeah how bout no.


why say that?


----------



## Thatguy

GrahamWC said:


> why say that?


k2... well my brother had the el dorado and it was a heavy piece with no pop, so that kinda threw me off k2 a brand I have never been fond of to begin with.

k2 also makes skis, boots and bindings for both sports, helmets, goggles, outerwear, ski poles. My point being i've always been a believer of the "jack of all trades, master of none" motto. Granted their equipment might be good but it'll never be great. Not to mention just like burton they're industrializing the sport which is a huge turn off for me, yeah its a great business practice and sure they make alot of money doing it but it doesn't sit well with me.:dunno:.

anyways that's just my opinion, and admittedly i did some searching around for reviews on the ultra dream and couldnt find anyone who had something bad to say about it. quite the opposite really but they were also staff to board shops so they might be bias, who knows.


----------



## Snow Hound

NWskunkAPE said:


> I get it you guys all love Never Summer bout damn anyone else got something else? Bored with all the NS boards, Visually think they are lame. But ofcourse they rock on the ride


Last years SL was pretty nice. Paired with Cartels. Agree about some of the graphics though, don't like the red Cobra at all, sick board though.

NS are pretty rare in Europe still and this set up got some interested looks in France earlier this year.


----------



## GrahamWC

Snow Hound said:


> Last years SL was pretty nice. Paired with Cartels. Agree about some of the graphics though, don't like the red Cobra at all, sick board though.
> 
> NS are pretty rare in Europe still and this set up got some interested looks in France earlier this year.


great setup man


----------



## SnowOwl

Thatguy said:


> k2... well my brother had the el dorado and it was a heavy piece with no pop, so that kinda threw me off k2 a brand I have never been fond of to begin with.
> 
> k2 also makes skis, boots and bindings for both sports, helmets, goggles, outerwear, ski poles. My point being i've always been a believer of the "jack of all trades, master of none" motto. Granted their equipment might be good but it'll never be great. Not to mention just like burton they're industrializing the sport which is a huge turn off for me, yeah its a great business practice and sure they make alot of money doing it but it doesn't sit well with me.:dunno:.
> 
> anyways that's just my opinion, and admittedly i did some searching around for reviews on the ultra dream and couldnt find anyone who had something bad to say about it. quite the opposite really but they were also staff to board shops so they might be bias, who knows.


Wow another one of these guys. Smh.


----------



## Bretfred

Relevant username?


----------



## TorpedoVegas

2012 T.Rice Pro
2012 Cartel Restricted
2013 K2 Thraxis boots
1998 Fruit of The Loom Y/Fronts (used to be white)


----------



## KungMartin

more up close 










skate banana btx 11/12
union force 11/12
burton moto boots


----------



## Thatguy

Is there a problem with the way I see what these companies are doing? Please I'm always open for discussion.


----------



## Mackie

Thanks for the suggestion Graham I have been kind of looking over k2 but im not opposed to it by any means.


----------



## BFBF

tylerkat89 said:


> Wow another one of these guys. Smh.


x 100.

K2 sucks, burton sucks, everything sucks if its corporate....Blaah blah blah blah..

Let's all buy Neversummers then circle jerk our loads into the shape of a Colorado flag in the snow....:cheeky4:


----------



## pharcyde

Last years skate banana with burton cartel bindings.


----------



## DrnknZag

BFBF said:


> x 100.
> 
> K2 sucks, burton sucks, everything sucks if its corporate....Blaah blah blah blah..
> 
> Let's all buy Neversummers then circle jerk our loads into the shape of a Colorado flag in the snow....:cheeky4:


Yeah but NS isn't core either because they make longboards.


----------



## Thatguy

DrnknZag said:


> Yeah but NS isn't core either because they make longboards.


Haha wow. I expected more intelligent arguments


----------



## poutanen

Thatguy said:


> Haha wow. I expected more intelligent arguments


I think there are better threads to have a big vs. small company debate.


----------



## StrattonRider

pharcyde said:


> Last years skate banana with burton cartel bindings.


That setup looks sick!


----------



## StrattonRider

2012 burton Cartel Bindings
2013 Nike Vapen boots
2013 GNU Pickle


----------



## SnowOwl

Thatguy said:


> Haha wow. I expected more intelligent arguments


This guy is obviously just a troll. Just insulted someone's intelligence unnecessarily, and it was a someone that wasn't even talking to you...plus he had a legit point. Should we throw GNU, Lib and Roxy under too since they're owned by Quiksilver? Retarded single minded thinking puts a limit on an already limited sport as it is. Anyways this is a subject for a different thread


----------



## lacklusterskill

Same set up as last year
12 Arbor Coda
12 Raiden Blackhawks 
12 K2 Darko


----------



## Rookie09

TorpedoVegas said:


> 2012 T.Rice Pro
> 2012 Cartel Restricted
> 2013 K2 Thraxis boots
> 1998 Fruit of The Loom Y/Fronts (used to be white)


Does it bug you at all that the second set of BOAs are on the inside of the boot instead of the outside? I have 2012 DC Judges like that and the day I got them, I accidentally clicked my boots together and one of the BOAs snapped the other one right off.


----------



## DrnknZag

Thatguy said:


> Haha wow. I expected more intelligent arguments


Obviously your sarcasm meter is broken.


----------



## Thatguy

DrnknZag said:


> Obviously your sarcasm meter is broken.


Or merely non exsistant lol. 

Look, I wasn't trying to troll anyone. just had my views and they seem to be more skewed than I thought. So like some others are saying let's just drop this out of this thread and get back on topic. I accept my flaws in what I was saying.


----------



## Thatguy

DrnknZag said:


> Obviously your sarcasm meter is broken.


Or merely non exsistant lol. 

Look, I wasn't trying to troll anyone. just had my views and they seem to be more skewed than I thought. So like some others are saying let's just drop this out of this thread and get back on topic. I accept my flaws in what I was saying.


----------



## Rookie09

double posting....troll


----------



## dopamean

Rookie09 said:


> Does it bug you at all that the second set of BOAs are on the inside of the boot instead of the outside? I have 2012 DC Judges like that and the day I got them, I accidentally clicked my boots together and one of the BOAs snapped the other one right off.


That's a good point. Perhaps a design flaw on those BOAs not being on the outside. Especially if yours busted off right away, that is pretty crucial


----------



## TorpedoVegas

dopamean said:


> That's a good point. Perhaps a design flaw on those BOAs not being on the outside. Especially if yours busted off right away, that is pretty crucial


It's a triple Boa not just a double, so it's not a flaw really in the design, no other place left to put it... I haven't used them yet, so I'll see if it's a problem or not. I doubt it, since my pants will cover them


----------



## dopamean

TorpedoVegas said:


> It's a triple Boa not just a double, so it's not a flaw really in the design, no other place left to put it... I haven't used them yet, so I'll see if it's a problem or not. I doubt it, since my pants will cover them


Word, well regardless of any issues you may potentially encounter.. your setup still gets me wet


----------



## madman91

Mattizhere said:


> Hey i have a question about the artifact, how does it do all mountain?


Not the best at all mountain, pretty horrible in variable chopped out snow, definitely a board for the more mellow runs and in the park jibbing and small-medium jumps. Softest board I have Ridden, if you are into buttering and ground tricks this is the board for you. 

With all that being said I still hit this thing all mountain and it handles Okay, and it can be fun in pow as well as long as its not too deep.


----------



## madman91

photocycler said:


> Sick setup....which bindings do you like best out of all you got


Force vs Cartel - slight edge to the cartel est, but love my forces, fit my 32's like a glove

Malavita - very flexy especially with the reflex but suits the artifact perfectly.

Rome 390 - they are okay but a lot cheaper feeling than the rest of my bindings,
my least favorite , not a huge fan of the confomist toe cap. Was thinking of replacing them with switchbacks.


----------



## SnowOwl

dopamean said:


> That's a good point. Perhaps a design flaw on those BOAs not being on the outside. Especially if yours busted off right away, that is pretty crucial


I have the K2 Maysis with the double boa system. The second set of Boas for the liner are on the outside


----------



## Rookie09

TorpedoVegas said:


> It's a triple Boa not just a double, so it's not a flaw really in the design, no other place left to put it... I haven't used them yet, so I'll see if it's a problem or not. I doubt it, since my pants will cover them


Ahh got it, mine were double BOAs. They should hold fine while wearing pants. I just tried them on with shorts and was rounding a corner. Shouldn't be a problem if I'm using them how they were meant to be used. Btw, fixing was SIMPLE. sent BOA Company an email, and they hooked me up for free. took 5-10 minutes to replace.


----------



## henry06x

Finally got my last peice if equipment in.
2013 Ride Triad boots. These are by far the loudest thing I have never boughten.
In the background are my new 2012 Rome 390 Boss'.


----------



## Snow Hound

Alright Dorothy! I hope you've got some deep tint on your goggles.


----------



## CheoSamad

New snowboard just came. Lobster Freestyle size 152


----------



## sxdaca

henry06x said:


> Finally got my last peice if equipment in.
> 2013 Ride Triad boots. These are by far the loudest thing I have never boughten.
> In the background are my new 2012 Rome 390 Boss'.


they look sick


----------



## dopamean

CheoSamad said:


> New snowboard just came. Lobster Freestyle size 152


awesome lobster!


----------



## CheoSamad

dopamean said:


> awesome lobster!


Thanks dude! It's pretty awesome but I cant give a true opinion until I ride it.


----------



## KungMartin

anyone tell you you look like michael jackson when he was young?


----------



## CheoSamad

KungMartin said:


> anyone tell you you look like michael jackson when he was young?


Me? Yes a lot of times haha and they say I sing like him too sometimes xD.


----------



## Slvr02Scooby

2013 Lib Tech Hot Knife 153
2013 Burton Cartel Regional Love- NW
2013 Nike Zoom Ites


----------



## TorpedoVegas

nice setup!


----------



## sxdaca

Slvr02Scooby said:


> 2013 Lib Tech Hot Knife 153
> 2013 Burton Cartel Regional Love- NW
> 2013 Nike Zoom Ites


Is that suposed to be the new c3 system?


----------



## Nivek

Slvr02Scooby said:


> 2013 Lib Tech Hot Knife 153
> 2013 Burton Cartel Regional Love- NW
> *2013 Nike Zoom Ites*


That's a lot of money to spend on cardboard boots with traditional laces.


----------



## Slvr02Scooby

sxdaca said:


> Is that suposed to be the new c3 system?


It is, I'm stoked to try it out once the mountain opens! 



Nivek said:


> That's a lot of money to spend on cardboard boots with traditional laces.


At 50% off it didn't hurt as bad as you think  I originally planned to get the kaiju's but the Nike store's shipment didn't have my size. I find them just as comfortable as the kaiju with better ankle support using the stiffest insert they provide. I personally like the lace system on the Nike's but didn't care for the extra strap on the zoom force 1's. 

We'll see if I feel the same way after a few trips haha


----------



## Snowbunnylu

*sexxy*



sxdaca said:


> Is that suposed to be the new c3 system?





Slvr02Scooby said:


> 2013 Lib Tech Hot Knife 153
> 2013 Burton Cartel Regional Love- NW
> 2013 Nike Zoom Ites


Damn thats a sick set up 
its fucking expensive though
But I would ride it


----------



## KungMartin

Slvr02Scooby said:


> 2013 Lib Tech Hot Knife 153
> 2013 Burton Cartel Regional Love- NW
> 2013 Nike Zoom Ites


damn that's one sexy board.


----------



## sxdaca

Slvr02Scooby said:


> It is, I'm stoked to try it out once the mountain opens!


Good, I'm waiting for a report brahh


----------



## photocycler

2013 LTD NS Proto CT 
2013 Rome 390 Boss
2012 Burton Ambush

And a season pass to Mt Hood Meadows


----------



## Snowbunnylu

photocycler said:


> 2013 LTD NS Proto CT
> 2013 Rome 390 Boss
> 2012 Burton Ambush
> 
> And a season pass to Mt Hood Meadows


Love the set up! 
but shouldve got a fusion pass


----------



## lucky13

2012 Lib Tech Skate Banana 
2012 Lib Tech T Rice HP 
2012 Arbor Blacklist 
2013 Burton Restricted Cartels
2013 Flow NX2-SE's
2013 Nike Kaiju's


----------



## mrmidWest

Pretty much the same as last season
Capita Ultrafear w/ Union Atlas
Echelon Rounds w/ Ride Delta Mvmt

And just cuz it looks so nice, my friends new setup:
Echelon Attack Plan w/ Forum Faction


----------



## KungMartin

mrmidWest said:


> Pretty much the same as last season
> Capita Ultrafear w/ Union Atlas
> Echelon Rounds w/ Ride Delta Mvmt
> 
> And just cuz it looks so nice, my friends new setup:
> Echelon Attack Plan w/ Forum Faction


Capita boards and union bindings are made for each other, wouldn't you agree? ;D


----------



## mrmidWest

KungMartin said:


> Capita boards and union bindings are made for each other, wouldn't you agree? ;D


Haha that's the only thing new on my setup is the union bindings.. I would hope so though!


----------



## NickShake

Took me a while to get it all together but, the bindings finally came in yesterday! 
2012 Flow Quantum
2012 Rome 390 Boss
2013 Burton Invader Boots


----------



## tigre

Crummy picture, but here's my quiver of two:

Charlie Slasher 154 with Cartels, and K2 Panoramic 154 with Light Rails. Probably going to switch the straps on the Voiles to Burton asyms and toe caps like on the Cartels. They're so comfy it's ridiculous.


----------



## lilbigkid

2013 Rome Crossrocket
2013 Rome 390 Boss
2012 Nike Kaiju


----------



## Maierapril

Rome Garage Rocker / Union Flite bindings (I know...I really should take my old Flux sticker off but I keep forgetting to get some googone)
Never Summer Revolver / Union Force bindings
Arbor Draft / Union Force bindings
Rossignol Jibsaw / Forum Republic bindings
Rossignol Mini / Flux Emblem bindings

I'm a big fan of the Nike Zoom Force 1 boots. Amazingly comfortable.


----------



## timmytard

Maierapril said:


> Rome Garage Rocker / Union Flite bindings (I know...I really should take my old Flux sticker off but I keep forgetting to get some googone)
> Never Summer Revolver / Union Force bindings
> Arbor Draft / Union Force bindings
> Rossignol Jibsaw / Forum Republic bindings
> Rossignol Mini / Flux Emblem bindings
> 
> I'm a big fan of the Nike Zoom Force 1 boots. Amazingly comfortable.


How do you like the Jibsaw?

I got to demo it for a couple hours, wish I had it longer.
I thought it was pretty sweet.
What kind of profile does it have, I can't remember, only had it 2 hours, 2 years ago.

TT


----------



## GrahamWC

Just put some new Flow Flite 3 Bindings on my 2012 K2 Fastplant! So stoked to get to the slopes. Ill post pictures soon.


----------



## Maierapril

timmytard said:


> How do you like the Jibsaw?
> 
> I got to demo it for a couple hours, wish I had it longer.
> I thought it was pretty sweet.
> What kind of profile does it have, I can't remember, only had it 2 hours, 2 years ago.
> 
> TT


Really haven't gotten to ride this one yet. Bought it after trying out a friend's board last year, but from what I experienced, it's an amazing board. I'm surprised it's not more popular. Magnetraction and it has the freestyle amptek profile, what's not to love?  It'll be interesting to see how this board handles east coast snow this year.


----------



## GrahamWC

Heres the final setup. 

2012 K2 Fastplant 156w
Flow Flite 3 Bindings
Vans BFB boot


----------



## stylez23

2013 LibTech Skate Bannana (Grey/Black)
2013 Nike Kaiju
2013 Union Forces


----------



## Dpforlife

stylez23 said:


> 2013 LibTech Skate Bannana (Grey/Black)
> 2013 Nike Kaiju
> 2013 Union Forces


Sick setup!!!!


----------



## jcam1981

2012 Lib Tech Skunk Ape 157
2013 Rome Mob Boss
2013 Nike Vapens

Same board as last year everything else is new!


----------



## cdub

Never Summer Cobra Brothers in Arms
Union SL


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

^Looks really good.


----------



## volcom21d

cdub said:


> Never Summer Cobra Brothers in Arms
> Union SL
> 
> View attachment 8887


nice ride man! I almost ordered one of those. should have...


----------



## triumph.man

Used half of last year
12 ride machete
12 union asadachi w ride toe straps
12 burton rulers


----------



## Curcic

Dinosaurs Will die Maet 155 
2012 union DLX bindings
2013 burton invaders


----------



## LTshredTN

got my new capita indoor FK 154 and rome 390s yesterday


----------



## KungMartin

new pic


----------



## Paddy12

My new setup! 
Cobra Military edition with 390 Bosses


----------



## KungMartin

​


Paddy12 said:


> My new setup!
> Cobra Military edition with 390 Bosses


Congrats dude, it looks awesome.


----------



## NWskunkAPE

My new stick for the end of the world season mayan style....


----------



## bpowder

^ looks hot, sir


----------



## KungMartin

gangsta and i know it. was hard as shit holding it like that.


----------



## ShredLife

You're from Sweden kid. My nutsack is more gangsta than you.


----------



## KungMartin

yea yea ....

lol..


----------



## hktrdr

KungMartin said:


> gangsta and i know it. was hard as shit holding it like that.


----------



## KungMartin

Why are you sad?


----------



## poutanen

KungMartin said:


> gangsta and i know it. was hard as shit holding it like that.


My grandparents were from Finland. Other than your swedish chef, and swedish berries, Finland > Sweden... :cheeky4:


----------



## Chef Jer

Might as well join this party... my new setup:


----------



## tonyisnowhere

2011/2012 Arbor 155 Cascade with 2011/2012 Union Atlas and 2011/2012 Arbor 158 Element CX with 2011/2012 Union SL. All bought new on sale for almost 50% off! I love last years gear!


----------



## Alkasquawlik

KungMartin said:


> gangsta and i know it. was hard as shit holding it like that.



ahahahaha

right click, save.


----------



## bozekid

hktrdr said:


>


Haha. So laughable.


----------



## bozekid

Chef Jer said:


> Might as well join this party... my new setup:


Nice cobra setup! If I had one I'd put the same binders on it too.


----------



## KungMartin

poutanen said:


> My grandparents were from Finland. Other than your swedish chef, and swedish berries, Finland > Sweden... :cheeky4:


We used to own Finland bro ^^ The language is also ugly as fuckage. My half brother is half Finnish though, so I try to be accepting :d


----------



## poutanen

KungMartin said:


> We used to own Finland bro ^^ The language is also ugly as fuckage. My half brother is half Finnish though, so I try to be accepting :d


Sweden brought the world:










Finland brought the world:










and










and


----------



## Edge

Buds, Norway shits on you both. Simmer down


----------



## KungMartin

poutanen said:


> Sweden brought the world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finland brought the world:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and


Jigga please. Sweden:

Skype, Spotify, SoundCloud, Battlefield, Saab, Volvo, IKEA, Nobel Prize, Avicii, fuckload of actors, Absolut Vodka, H&M, PirateBay, HeatoN..... and insanely high taxes. etc etc.

come at me bro :cheeky4:


----------



## bpowder

hope ur joking bro  i know that swedish people are so inlove in their country and products but honestly.. i would take that blonde in orange serving me finlandia over your whole list :cheeky4:


----------



## poutanen

KungMartin said:


> Skype, Spotify, SoundCloud, Battlefield, Saab, Volvo, IKEA, Nobel Prize, Avicii, fuckload of actors, Absolut Vodka, H&M, PirateBay, HeatoN..... and insanely high taxes. etc etc.


I'll give you Soundcloud and Ikea... PirateBay ain't bad either. But Absolute vodka!?! Really?  I like my Vodka to be made in an industrial plant! Finlandia all the way... 



bpowder said:


> hope ur joking bro  i know that swedish people are so inlove in their country and products but honestly.. i would take that blonde in orange serving me finlandia over your whole list :cheeky4:


+1!!!!! :laugh:

And I think I'm one of the few that still uses a Nokia smartphone. Gots me an 808 Pureview. The camera is pretty decent in that thing I hear...


----------



## KungMartin

the funny thing is that it's prolly swedish chicks sitting in that sauna. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## poutanen

KungMartin said:


> the funny thing is that it's prolly swedish chicks sitting in that sauna.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Actually I took that pic from a Hungarian website so they're probably neither Swedish nor Finnish! :laugh:


----------



## KungMartin

well they look pretty decent anyway


----------



## no_ni_na

The New set-up
Proto ct 157
Union Force
32 Lashed


----------



## Easto

2012 K2 Raygun
2012 Burton Cartels
.... and a 2 year old running down the hallway


----------



## Triple8Sol

Got some new boots as I do nearly every season. Just picked up the NBx686 580 Focus Boa on the right, review to come soon.


----------



## woodhomie1996

(Top to bottom)
2011/2012 157 Drake Risto (camber)
2012/2013 159 Drake Green Battle (Vairocamber)with 2011/2012 Drake Antti Autti bindings
2012/2013 154 Drake DF2 (Triple Rocker) with 2011-2012 Drake Risto Bindings


----------



## LTshredTN

woodhomie1996 said:


> (Top to bottom)
> 2011/2012 157 Drake Risto (camber)
> 2012/2013 159 Drake Green Battle (Vairocamber)with 2011/2012 Drake Antti Autti bindings
> 2012/2013 154 Drake DF2 (Triple Rocker) with 2011-2012 Drake Risto Bindings


let me guess...your favorite brand is Drake?? haha


----------



## sixpoint

cdub said:


> Never Summer Cobra Brothers in Arms
> Union SL
> 
> View attachment 8887


^^ that is a killer set up!


----------



## woodhomie1996

LTshredTN said:


> let me guess...your favorite brand is Drake?? haha


haha it is now, I started working for the local Drake rep and now that is all I ride.


----------



## LTshredTN

woodhomie1996 said:


> haha it is now, I started working for the local Drake rep and now that is all I ride.


i knew it had to be a shop thing or some kind of hookup was a big part of it!


----------



## woodhomie1996

I had ridden Drake bindings a few years ago and loved them then moved on to Union but no obviously back on Drake now


----------



## Weipim

here is mine

GNU Rider's Choice
and 
Union Asadachi

really diggin the GNU


----------



## tonyisnowhere

woodhomie1996 said:


> haha it is now, I started working for the local Drake rep and now that is all I ride.


How do you get a gig like that? I am interested in doing that.


----------



## JoeBuer

Weipim said:


> here is mine
> 
> GNU Rider's Choice
> and
> Union Asadachi
> 
> really diggin the GNU


Great setup. Love the Riders Choice.


----------



## Weipim

JoeBuer said:


> Great setup. Love the Riders Choice.


i know, i debated so hard between trs and travis rice pro and this

because travis rice pro is a dream board to me and trs seems to be slightly softer

but in the end i chose to geek and pick the gnu rc


----------



## JoeBuer

Weipim said:


> i know, i debated so hard between trs and travis rice pro and this
> 
> because travis rice pro is a dream board to me and trs seems to be slightly softer
> 
> but in the end i chose to geek and pick the gnu rc


I think you made a wise choice. I am just getting back into boarding so I picked up a new Carbon Credit. I'm not used to all this new tech in boards but LOVE the new RC.


----------



## Weipim

thanks dude, i really enjoy this, just one day so far but i like it even better than ns heritage


----------



## SnowOwl

Triple8Sol said:


> Got some new boots as I do nearly every season. Just picked up the NBx686 580 Focus Boa on the right, review to come soon.


I want those 686's so fuckin bad. lemme know how they are


----------



## backstop13

poutanen said:


> My grandparents were from Finland. Other than your swedish chef, and swedish berries, Finland > Sweden... :cheeky4:


swedish meatballs are pretty boss too...


----------



## Triple8Sol

tylerkat89 said:


> I want those 686's so fuckin bad. lemme know how they are


They are f'ing sweet. Review to come soon.


----------



## rob7289

My boards this year!

Got great deals on all these.. the system jib for free! THANK YOU WIREDSPORT.
not the greatest color schemes, i know all you color freaks, but for a broke college kid you gatta get those deals regardless I am too stoked on these setups!

So from left to right:


System jib 153
flux se30

Stepchild Corporate 155
usually use with bosses

Signal Park flat 152
390 bosses








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## BurtonAvenger

That Signal looks so flexed out.


----------



## rob7289

BurtonAvenger said:


> That Signal looks so flexed out.


haha thats cute. what else do you and your boy talk about in bed?


----------



## Nivek

rob7289 said:


> haha thats cute. what else do you and your boy talk about in bed?


That's for me to know and you to find out.


----------



## rob7289

dont know if i want to find out, you guys have fun


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Dump'em out!


----------



## J-hoe

All our new gear showed up on the same day and of course we had to try it all on to make sure it fit.

His...LibTech TRS C2BTX stealth 157, Rome 390 Boss, Burton Ruler
Hers...Ride OMG 144, Rome Madison, Burton Mint

Everything felt good after the first ride at Breck.


----------



## Maierapril

rob7289 said:


> My boards this year!
> 
> Got great deals on all these.. the system jib for free! THANK YOU WIREDSPORT.
> not the greatest color schemes, i know all you color freaks, but for a broke college kid you gatta get those deals regardless I am too stoked on these setups!
> 
> So from left to right:
> 
> 
> System jib 153
> flux se30
> 
> Stepchild Corporate 155
> usually use with bosses
> 
> Signal Park flat 152
> 390 bosses
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]


LOL...for a second I was wondering why that Stepchild and Flux looked so familiar. Hope you're liking them


----------



## poutanen

J-hoe said:


> All our new gear showed up on the same day and of course we had to try it all on to make sure it fit.
> 
> His...LibTech TRS C2BTX stealth 157, Rome 390 Boss, Burton Ruler
> Hers...Ride OMG 144, Rome Madison, Burton Mint
> 
> Everything felt good after the first ride at Breck.


Does she always dress like that while riding?!?


----------



## rob7289

Maierapril said:


> LOL...for a second I was wondering why that Stepchild and Flux looked so familiar. Hope you're liking them


haha yes thank you.. s/o to this guy for the stepchild and fluxs!


----------



## East§ide

the womans stick and mine .


----------



## leftis

NS Proto CT 154 12/13
Rome 390 Boss 12/13
Burton Ruler 11/12


----------



## cd21

J-hoe said:


> All our new gear showed up on the same day and of course we had to try it all on to make sure it fit.
> 
> His...LibTech TRS C2BTX stealth 157, Rome 390 Boss, Burton Ruler
> Hers...Ride OMG 144, Rome Madison, Burton Mint
> 
> Everything felt good after the first ride at Breck.
> 
> View attachment 9026


Guys don't freakout but I think I have X-ray vision... I can see through his arm


----------



## Donutz

He's also hovering slightly above the ground.

So he's got invisibility AND levitation powers. Wow.


----------



## J-hoe

poutanen said:


> Does she always dress like that while riding?!?


Only when it is really, REALLY cold on the mountain.



cd21 said:


> Guys don't freakout but I think I have X-ray vision...





Donutz said:


> So he's got invisibility AND levitation powers.


I'm beginning to think these are just a small fraction of the things that can happen to you after you start snowboarding.


----------



## cd21

J-hoe said:


> All our new gear showed up on the same day and of course we had to try it all on to make sure it fit.
> 
> His...LibTech TRS C2BTX stealth 157, Rome 390 Boss, Burton Ruler
> Hers...Ride OMG 144, Rome Madison, Burton Mint
> 
> Everything felt good after the first ride at Breck.
> 
> View attachment 9026


Nice pink xbox controller too:laugh:


----------



## sabatoa

cd21 said:


> Nice pink xbox controller too:laugh:


Pretty sure that belongs to that little spinner in the pic with him.


----------



## cd21

sabatoa said:


> Pretty sure that belongs to that little spinner in the pic with him.


I know :|.......


----------



## zk0ot

11/12 Nitro Took
Raiden frankenbinders. Blackhawks&phantoms
Nike DKQS.


----------



## fuzebox




----------



## blunted_nose

fuzebox said:


>


Woop Woop, like the green. Looks like a sick setup.


----------



## DrrrtyChurro




----------



## LTshredTN

DrrrtyChurro said:


>


Proto boards before the graphics were decided???


----------



## cd21

LTshredTN said:


> Proto boards before the graphics were decided???


I like these better:tongue4:


----------



## Sboskov

2012 Ride Machete with 2012 Burton Freestyle Bindings

Cost: $330 for everything brand newww


----------



## DrrrtyChurro

They are Rome's test boards. White one is the deck I rode last year. It is this year's Butterknife, it is slightly stiffer than the production model, suuuch a fun board for that person looking for a jib board.


----------



## Mattizhere

Sboskov said:


> 2012 Ride Machete with 2012 Burton Freestyle Bindings
> 
> Cost: $330 for everything brand newww


i just picked up the machete today, stoked to ride it


----------



## arl2

2010-2011 Ride Machete
2013 Union Atlas 
Got the bindings today and I'm stoked to ride this Sunday


----------



## Sboskov

Mattizhere said:


> i just picked up the machete today, stoked to ride it


Me too!!

In two weeks ill be testing it out, till then she is just looking pretty haha

If you ride it before then let me know how it goes


----------



## triumph.man

Reposting for Machete page


----------



## KungMartin

That machete sure seems to be a top-seller. Lol.


----------



## braintree

Never Summer SL and Rome 390's. One season so far and I love them.


----------



## The Braaap

*My baby *


----------



## Dpforlife

2013 Lib Tech Banana Magic
2011 Union Atlas Glow Bindings
2011 Nike Kaiju


----------



## tonyisnowhere

Dpforlife said:


> 2013 Lib Tech Banana Magic
> 2011 Union Atlas Glow Bindings
> 2011 Nike Kaiju


I picked up those same Atlas for 140! I love last year gear sales! Those are great bindings!


----------



## Dpforlife

tonyisnowhere said:


> I picked up those same Atlas for 140! I love last year gear sales! Those are great bindings!


I caught mine for $155.00 last week. Can't wait to test them out!!


----------



## IndraRipper

THis year I'm so happy with my setup for park riding.
Rome cheaptrick 150 with purple union force.
I think it might be a bit small though :/


----------



## DesireeM81




----------



## 61ragtop

2013 Arbor Westmark 156
2013 Flux DS30's


----------



## zeeden

2012 Lib Tech T.Rice Art of flight edition
2012 Burton Cartel Reflex








2012 Burton Custom Flying V
2011 Burton Cartel Restricted


----------



## jbucks

hawaiianeze said:


> boards: 153 arbor draft/ 153 arbor westmark
> bindings: Flux ds30
> boots: Ltd. Nike zoom force danny kass edition


sickk boots!!!


----------



## Deimus85

My quiver for the season!










11/12 Lib Tech TRS 157 w/ Union Atlas binders.
10/11 Rome Artifact 153 w/ Union Data binders.
10/11 Arbor Draft 149.5 noboard 
10/11 Rome Libertine boots


----------



## ChiTownRon

just tossed on some stickers on this bad boy. the lack of snow in my area is really killin me! I'll be posting up a Flow Verve soon once search and win sends out that free coupon for it. :yahoo:


----------



## abqmike37

Just pick this setup up, have not got a chance to ride it yet...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## poutanen

Finally got my new Virus Avalanche FLP AFT 160 in the mail today!!! Mounted up some Burton C60 bindings and took her for a cruise. Pictured next to her is a Burton T7 159 with Burton C60 EST bindings...


----------



## Sassicaia

Good looking board

:thumbsup:


----------



## jbernste03

poutanen said:


> Finally got my new Virus Avalanche FLP AFT 160 in the mail today!!! Mounted up some Burton C60 bindings and took her for a cruise. Pictured next to her is a Burton T7 159 with Burton C60 EST bindings...


How did she ride? Im very curious..it looks like a beast.. and a match made in heaven with the c60s


----------



## SnowOwl

jbernste03 said:


> How did she ride? Im very curious..it looks like a beast.. and a match made in heaven with the c60s


Anything matchd with C60s are a match made in heaven


----------



## jbernste03

tylerkat89 said:


> Anything matchd with C60s are a match made in heaven


never has a truer statement been made


----------



## Deimus85

tylerkat89 said:


> Anything matchd with C60s are a match made in heaven


Haha I would say a rental board with c60s would a bit overkill, huh? 



poutanen said:


> Finally got my new Virus Avalanche FLP AFT 160 in the mail today!!! Mounted up some Burton C60 bindings and took her for a cruise. Pictured next to her is a Burton T7 159 with Burton C60 EST bindings...


That looks fucking sick!


----------



## SnowOwl

Deimus85 said:


> Haha I would say a rental board with c60s would a bit overkill, huh?


----------



## nethngbtstk

T-Rice HP, Union SL's


----------



## poutanen

^^^ LOL!!! (when I started typing this tylerkat was the post above me, I'm not laughing at your post nethngbtstk!!!



Sassicaia said:


> Good looking board :thumbsup:





jbernste03 said:


> How did she ride? Im very curious..it looks like a beast.. and a match made in heaven with the c60s





tylerkat89 said:


> Anything matchd with C60s are a match made in heaven





Deimus85 said:


> That looks fucking sick!


Thanks guys!!! I want to get some more time on it before I make a proper review. I took it out for 3/4 laps on groomers with ice. It felt significantly different from the T7 but looking at the shapes side by side it's easy to see why.

Once I got into a rhythm it just downright hooked... I've never been able to carve so hard on my toeside than I did yesterday. It felt very foreign at first but once I sort of found the balance point I was able to lean right over and carve like a hardbooter! 

The nose starts to ramp up from about the half way point between the binding and the tip, and the camber actually looks like it's less then the T7 (I'd say about 10mm of camber at the centre, while the T7 has more like 15), so I imagine it'll be excellent in the powder.

The nose is also significantly wider than a traditional shape, and I felt that at slower speeds. Not negative or positive, just different.

One thing I did notice was a racer training course setup beside me on some steep hardpack/ice. I ended up matching a skier turn for turn down this training course, at the same speed as him. Of course I wasn't turning nearly as hard as him but it was a VERY confident feeling board at speed on ice.

At the moment this board is better than me, and I'm really looking forward to learning it's traits and really letting it rip! At this point I won't take it off piste for a while, because it feels totally different than the T7, I'm affraid I wouldn't be in control so I've got to get more groomer laps under my belt before taking it in the trees.

I did hit a roller that I usually hit near the bottom of the Gold chair at Nakiska. It felt very comfortable in the air and landing was a breeze. It felt to be at least an equal to the T7 as far as air competence. Can't wait to take it out tomorrow for a full day!!! :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:

Edit: I should also mention this was my first time on the older 2009 non-EST C60s... They obviously felt very similar to the 2010s, but the ankle strap is solid instead of two straps. They felt very locked in and seemed to be a good match for the board!


----------



## biocmp

double post


----------



## biocmp

abqmike37 said:


> Just pick this setup up, have not got a chance to ride it yet...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


I'm still very much a beginner but I love my proto. This board has allowed me to progress at a good pace this season. I know that it'll do anything I ask of it.


----------



## timmytard

Ewwww, ahhhhh.:eusa_clap: I like it.:thumbsup:

I wanna try the fancy pants, it looks fast.

Well, fancy pants isn't a very good name for her though, I think her name should be FP for short

TT


----------



## zeeden

biocmp said:


> I'm still very much a beginner but I love my proto. This board has allowed me to progress at a good pace this season. I know that it'll do anything I ask of it.


Oh really??? What else do you tell it to do?


----------



## threej21

Dualing Revolvers...





















and a lil stoke from today


----------



## abqmike37

biocmp said:


> I'm still very much a beginner but I love my proto. This board has allowed me to progress at a good pace this season. I know that it'll do anything I ask of it.


Just rode the board today...I'm ready to sell my other board. It rides like nothing I'm been on. I'm very out of shape, but I was able to complete a tailblock, love the pop on the Proto. I might switch out the Flux RK30 for my Union Contact Pro.


----------



## FacePlant4Free

My 11' Pickle 12' Choice Bindings + Fiance's new 13' Smokin PYT with 12' Roxy RockIt Blasts




More of hers since it's new this year...






Now where the hell is the snow???


----------



## snowklinger

I love the shapes on the Smokin's!


----------



## FacePlant4Free

snowklinger said:


> I love the shapes on the Smokin's!


yeah the hammerhead/blunt tips are pretty wacked looking.

i'm interested to see how much of a difference it makes for her this year. she's going from a too big for her, stiff ass camber, beginner board to this. This one's a 139. She is teeny, obviously...


----------



## CovetFile

FacePlant4Free said:


> My 11' Pickle 12' Choice Bindings + Fiance's new 13' Smokin PYT with 12' Roxy RockIt Blasts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More of hers since it's new this year...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now where the hell is the snow???


How do you like the Choice bindings?


----------



## FacePlant4Free

I actually really like them a lot. 

i think they're built pretty damn solid and honestly i never touch the adjustments on them. i set them once at the beginning of last season, tweaked em once more, and then that was it. i didn't touch a ratchet once after that.

a lot of people complain about the toe strap not sitting correctly and it does move a little bit but as soon as you go to move your toe it locks in. 

i just really like the ankle release. probably the main reason why i got them over any of the FLOWs. Also because FLOW hadnt come out with the 2 strap version yet.


----------



## CovetFile

FacePlant4Free said:


> I actually really like them a lot.
> 
> i think they're built pretty damn solid and honestly i never touch the adjustments on them. i set them once at the beginning of last season, tweaked em once more, and then that was it. i didn't touch a ratchet once after that.
> 
> a lot of people complain about the toe strap not sitting correctly and it does move a little bit but as soon as you go to move your toe it locks in.
> 
> i just really like the ankle release. probably the main reason why i got them over any of the FLOWs. Also because FLOW hadnt come out with the 2 strap version yet.


That is nice to hear, I decided to get the GNU Mutants for my new TRS and it is hard to get a good review from someone who has actually been riding on them. I am excited to hit the mountain in 8 days...Cheers!


----------



## jorji

New setup after using my old Burton Cruzer(w/ freestyle bindings and cheapass nitro boots) for ages

2012 Ride Machete
Rome 390 bindings
ThirtyTwo Lashed boots
Got the whole setup for just under $500 so pretty happy

So looking forward to this season


----------



## LTshredTN

jorji said:


> New setup after using my old Burton Cruzer(w/ freestyle bindings and cheapass nitro boots) for ages
> 
> 2012 Ride Machete
> Rome 390 bindings
> ThirtyTwo Lashed boots
> Got the whole setup for just under $500 so pretty happy
> 
> So looking forward to this season


sooooooo...why do u have a stomp pad on the nose of the board??:dunno:


----------



## jorji

Got to admit I didn't know it was a stomp pad.. The only ones i've seen is some flat dark rubberish square, feel so ashamed hahah, I'll reposition it. thanks


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

Hehe  

Awh, I feel like you have an upgraded version of my setup, board-wise anyways. I have 390 boss' with a K2 Raygun. I saw the current season Machete at Sport Chalet and really liked it. I was going to ask if that stomp pad is a good grip since I have it too but I guess you haven't used it yet.


----------



## SnowOwl

jorji said:


> Got to admit I didn't know it was a stomp pad.. The only ones i've seen is some flat dark rubberish square, feel so ashamed hahah, I'll reposition it. thanks


:icon_scratch:

10char


----------



## triumph.man

tylerkat89 said:


> :icon_scratch:
> 
> 10char


:icon_scratch::icon_scratch: x2

10 char


----------



## jbernste03

tylerkat89 said:


> :icon_scratch:
> 
> 10char


haha made my morning


----------



## Deimus85

390 bosses are the shit. kudos


----------



## snowjab

2013 Lib Tech T Rice 164.5 Horsepower with Flux SF45


----------



## faridk89

LTshredTN said:


> sooooooo...why do u have a stomp pad on the nose of the board??:dunno:


LOLLLLLL I wanted to say the same thing but didn't want to be so rude about it :laugh:


----------



## Weipim

A little late but here are mines:
From Left to right,

Never Summer Heritage 161.5
GNU Rider's Choice 154.5
Never Summer SL 158
Capita Sierrascope 156

What is not shown is an Arbor Blacklist 154, because UPS guy has it >.<


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

Can't wait to have the money to have a "Quiver" haha. I'm running late, career-wise.


----------



## binarypie

Sold some other boards and ended up with more koolaid. Love it! :dizzy:


----------



## DrnknZag

^^Solid setup.


----------



## Zolemite

Just getting back into the sport. I rode from 1991-2002. I cased a jump and had a tri-macular fracture. Was in the hossi for 9 days after surgery. Doc said I'd never ride again. Anyhow I'm riding my first board with rocker  I can't wait to ride again

2012 Rossignol Angus 159
???? Forum Destroyer Bindings not sure what year they are I bought them on eBay
2012 Burton Ruler Boots
New 2009 Special Blend Pants
Bern Watts Helmet
Spy Targa 3 goggles


----------



## cozmo

*gear*

2008/2009 Burton King 167 Board (2nd hand)
2012/2013 Union Contact Pro Binders (new)
2011/2012 Northwave Freedom SL Boots (new)

O'Neill Hammer 8000/mm pants Black
Salomon Fantasy II 10000/mm Jacket Black
Oakley Canopy Matt black Fire Iridium goggles
Red Avid helmet Black

I removed the stomppad, turns out the old owner of the board (regular) rode the board backwards for 3 years


----------



## DrnknZag

Decks:
'08 Burton Custom 158
'10 Ride Slackcountry 164 splitboard
'11 Salomon Sick Stick 163
'12 Ride Berzerker 161

Bindings:
'10 Ride CAD (on Sick Stick)
'12 Ride Capo (on Berzerker)
'12 Spark R&D Burner (on Slackcountry)


----------



## Deimus85

Sick collection of boards...not so sick collection of bindings. Ride bindings are kind of wack with the all metal frame construction.


----------



## s_t_e_i_n

The tune room










164 banana hammock w/ union force
164.5 T Rice Split
158 GNU DK DIY Split w/ Karakorams
160.5 Burton Antler w/ Burton Custom ICS

and the gf's 152 banana magic on the bench


----------



## ARSENALFAN

binarypie said:


> Sold some other boards and ended up with more koolaid. Love it! :dizzy:



Can you tell me about this board? How does it ride? I have a hovercraft and took it out in less than steller conditions last week and it was awesome.


----------



## Deimus85

s_t_e_i_n said:


> The tune room
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 164 banana hammock w/ union force
> 164.5 T Rice Split
> 158 GNU DK DIY Split w/ Karakorams
> 160.5 Burton Antler w/ Burton Custom ICS
> 
> and the gf's 152 banana magic on the bench


haha is that a converted sauna?


----------



## DrnknZag

Deimus85 said:


> Sick collection of boards...not so sick collection of bindings. Ride bindings are kind of wack with the all metal frame construction.


It's all personal preference. I prefer the aluminum frame on Rides. They're the only binding that can consistently hold up to my abuse.


----------



## hktrdr

s_t_e_i_n said:


> The tune room
> 
> 164 banana hammock w/ union force
> 164.5 T Rice Split
> 158 GNU DK DIY Split w/ Karakorams
> 160.5 Burton Antler w/ Burton Custom ICS
> 
> and the gf's 152 banana magic on the bench


DK is an interesting/unusual choice for a splitboard.


----------



## s_t_e_i_n

It works well. Really stiff flex, solid wood core is key for DIY, BTX floats pow like a dream.


----------



## Guest

I will get a photo with the bindings on the board too but this is my new setup next to the old setup. Also the new ski house sticker.........lol.


----------



## hktrdr

s_t_e_i_n said:


> It works well. Really stiff flex, solid wood core is key for DIY, BTX floats pow like a dream.


Ah yes, forgot that the Vertighoul version was still BTX. In that case not a bad choice at all - stiff, full rocker, and edge tech are some pretty good ingredients for a split.


----------



## Potent

Arbor Coda 159
Arbor Westmark 152
Union Force on both
K2 Darko boot


----------



## SnowOwl

golfer1659 said:


> I will get a photo with the bindings on the board too but this is my new setup next to the old setup. Also the new ski house sticker.........lol.


Mac *AND* a Grenade sticker? Original! :sarcasm:


----------



## s_t_e_i_n

You know it


Deimus85 said:


> haha is that a converted sauna?


----------



## Deimus85

s_t_e_i_n said:


> You know it


Sick! :bowdown:


----------



## dyingfetus5b

Lib Tech Banana Magic 2012 
Burton Cartels 2012 
Nike Zoom Force 2012


----------



## Weipim

dyingfetus5b said:


> Lib Tech Banana Magic 2012
> Burton Cartels 2012
> Nike Zoom Force 2012


sickkkk

10char fuck the system


----------



## ecksman

Lib Tech Hot Knife 153
Burton Cartel 2013
Nike Kaiju 2013







[/IMG]














[/IMG]


----------



## dyingfetus5b

Thats some sick gear!!!!!!


----------



## Backcountry

My first setup ever! First season, and I lucked out on the fact my dad completely _spoiled_ me with my first setup!

Burton Hero 2012 138 cm.

Burton 2012 Freestyle Bindings

ThirtyTwo Exus Fall 2011 Mens

Stoked to learn more and progress further in snowboarding :yahoo:


----------



## cb1021

I would like somebody to spray, airbrush or stencil some cool shit.


----------



## SnowOwl

Backcountry said:


> Stoked to learn more and progress further in snowboarding :yahoo:


learn how to embed images instead of making us follow links


----------



## zk0ot

cb1021 said:


> I would like somebody to spray, airbrush or stencil some cool shit.


i dont get it.


----------



## paul_bro

Hey guys this is my setup!

Empyre jacket
09 burton custom bindings
2010 Omatic Extr-Eco Wigglestick


----------



## pepe0

my Setup

Heritage/ Cartel
Evo / Cartel


----------



## Joe Coffee

Burton Super Hero 2013 151cm 

Union Force bindings 2013


----------



## poutanen

Joe Coffee said:


> Burton Super Hero 2013 151cm
> 
> Union Force bindings 2013


Is it just me or does that stance look like it's setup quite narrow? Maybe it's the angle of the front binding throwing me off... I'm 5'7" and ride with a fairly narrow 530mm stance width (measured centre to centre of the baseplate)


----------



## Joe Coffee

poutanen said:


> Is it just me or does that stance look like it's setup quite narrow? Maybe it's the angle of the front binding throwing me off... I'm 5'7" and ride with a fairly narrow 530mm stance width (measured centre to centre of the baseplate)


Its a 21 inch stance sooooo yeah maybe its just the pic. Now that I look at it it does seem narrow.


----------



## poutanen

Joe Coffee said:


> Its a 21 inch stance sooooo yeah maybe its just the pic. Now that I look at it it does seem narrow.


Yeah that's wider than mine (actually I think I'm around 540mm on the new board) it just looks like your front binding is set right near the back of the channel. Optical illusion methinks! :dizzy:


----------



## Johan_Olofsson

I did a few changes for this season, sold all this:

'08 Bataleon Goliath 157w 
'12 Rome 390 Boss

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6tIoE7lLoOpSGVzN3VDcGdGaXM

'11 Lib tech Travis Rice HP 161.5

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6tIoE7lLoOpbURpZnA2MFh6Q2s

'07 Burton P1 Carbon

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6tIoE7lLoOpOEtuM1IwcDYxb1k

and '09 Stepchild Latchkey 156

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6tIoE7lLoOpR1VoZk0zMGNVTHc

And I completed a dream quiver:
'08 Burton T6 164W which i kept
'10 Burton Fish LTD 160 with '12 Ride Capo
'10 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn BTX 157w with '11 Flow NXT AT se
'12 Bataleon Airobic 156W with '12 Flow Quattro se

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6tIoE7lLoOpNVRONDEtYVN0OHM

Still rocking the same boots:
'09 Burton SLX

https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B6tIoE7lLoOpeHpMTk1FeElReEE


----------



## Weipim

Muahhahaha

Not enough stuff


----------



## jliu

I JUST (as of yesterday) added the proto...wasn't really looking as my Westmark is fine...but the price was too good to pass up...










Not in pic: Salomon F20s and a pair of Cartels..


----------



## Backcountry

tylerkat89 said:


> learn how to embed images instead of making us follow links


How do I? I thought I was but I couldn't find out :dunno:


----------



## jliu

Backcountry said:


> How do I? I thought I was but I couldn't find out :dunno:


TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting is one way...


----------



## alex12

Weipim said:


> Muahhahaha
> 
> Not enough stuff


O_O omgwtfbbq


----------



## CheoSamad

Setup update. Got New Bindings for Christmas.
Lobster Freestyle 152 with Burton Cartels.


----------



## Ocho

CheoSamad said:


> Setup update. Got New Bindings for Christmas.
> Lobster Freestyle 152 with Burton Cartels.


And a cat? lol.

Nice to see you figured it out with the bindings choice (saw your other thread).

Tip on the cat if I may...move the food and water bowls AWAY from the litter box. So many people do this but it's unnatural to cats. They, too, don't like to shit where they eat. A more hidden area for the litter box, like a corner, would be better.

Cats cover their waste as an action against predators picking up their scent, so eating (a vulnerable activity) nearby their scent makes for a stressful environment. 

Having the food and water in a more open area, like in the pic, is ideal so they can scan the surroundings while eating. 

Like any domesticated animal, their instincts are still in force, regardless of a present threat. Unless you also have coyotes as pets. haha


----------



## CheoSamad

EatRideSleep said:


> And a cat? lol.
> 
> Nice to see you figured it out with the bindings choice (saw your other thread).
> 
> Tip on the cat if I may...move the food and water bowls AWAY from the litter box. So many people do this but it's unnatural to cats. They, too, don't like to shit where they eat. A more hidden area for the litter box, like a corner, would be better.
> 
> Cats cover their waste as an action against predators picking up their scent, so eating (a vulnerable activity) nearby their scent makes for a stressful environment.
> 
> Having the food and water in a more open area, like in the pic, is ideal so they can scan the surroundings while eating.
> 
> Like any domesticated animal, their instincts are still in force, regardless of a present threat. Unless you also have coyotes as pets. haha


Thanks for the heads up!
Ill move the box to away from her food asap!


----------



## Ocho

CheoSamad said:


> Thanks for the heads up!
> Ill move the box to away from her food asap!


Sure thing! Thanks for being open to it. 

She'll love you for it.


----------



## binarypie

The internet always loves cats! :yahoo:


----------



## Triple8Sol

Thanks Santa!


----------



## alex12

CheoSamad said:


> Setup update. Got New Bindings for Christmas.
> Lobster Freestyle 152 with Burton Cartels.


where were you able to find the restricted cartels? Can't find that colorway anywhere..


----------



## CheoSamad

alex12 said:


> where were you able to find the restricted cartels? Can't find that colorway anywhere..


My local shop stocked a few pairs.


----------



## 03SVTCobra

Heritage 158 with Cartel Limited


----------



## bozekid

Such a nice setup 03SVTCobra. Was thinking about the same thing with black Cartels. I f'n love those bindings.


----------



## kctahoe

03SVTCobra said:


> Heritage 158 with Cartel Limited


How'd you like how those cartels paired up with the heritage? I have last years heritage and just picked up cartels and was thinking about throwing them on my heritage.


----------



## 03SVTCobra

kctahoe said:


> How'd you like how those cartels paired up with the heritage? I have last years heritage and just picked up cartels and was thinking about throwing them on my heritage.


I havent ridden them yet. Board was from "santa" 
I just mounted them and had a carpet session! I have been riding cartels for years and love them.


----------



## 03SVTCobra

bozekid said:


> Such a nice setup 03SVTCobra. Was thinking about the same thing with black Cartels. I f'n love those bindings.


Thanks man. After a love of contemplating and asking questions I finally decided on the board!


----------



## kctahoe

03SVTCobra said:


> I havent ridden them yet. Board was from "santa"
> I just mounted them and had a carpet session! I have been riding cartels for years and love them.


Nice, well as soon as you get to ride it, post up what you think.


----------



## blunted_nose

Well, my hard ripper/pow board and my all mtn/fun stick.
Goat with triads that were equiped with some diode straps and new ratchets and lobster freestyle and some burton p1's. There is something i like about old bindings as both are from 2006, anyways. pics.


----------



## cougars38

Rome Mod Rocker with Union Force bindings
Nike Vapen boots


----------



## destroy

Bought my first setup a few weeks ago on craigslist for $400. Few years old (2007 model) but it'd only been ridden a few times. It came with these old limited edition Burton Custom Brew bindings that had beer bottle styling and a bottle opener in the highback, but the older day I went and bought a new pair of Burton Ambush boots in the black and lime colourway and proceeded to break the highback right where the fastener goes in on the front binding. Decided to shell out more and get some new guys until I repair the other ones so they can become the backups. I'd been drooling over the Malavitas ever since I saw 'em. Did some research and found out they were just what I was after. Kinda wanted the sexy silver and orange, but got the Lichen greens.

Used to have these:










Old boots with new boots and bindings:










Now it looks like this:










Board is a 2007 162w Gnu 11up with Magnetraction. What I read is it was basically a large version of the Rider's Choice. I drool over the newer Libs and Gnu with their newer tech, but I like what I got


----------



## jkimura

*My first park board!*











2013 scallywag with forum faction bindings!


----------



## Sudden_Death

Smokin' Mailorder Bride 159 with K2 Auto Uprise and Arbor Westmark 156 with Now IPOs. Boots are Salomon F22, also have a pair of Northwave Freedom SL kicking around for when I want a softer boot.


----------



## binarypie

Last minute addition to the quiver.


----------



## ARSENALFAN

binarypie said:


> Last minute addition to the quiver.


Well you pretty much have em all now!


----------



## Deimus85

jkimura said:


> 2013 scallywag with forum faction bindings!


That is a great board.


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Sudden_Death said:


> Smokin' Mailorder Bride 159 with K2 Auto Uprise and Arbor Westmark 156 with Now IPOs. Boots are Salomon F22, also have a pair of Northwave Freedom SL kicking around for when I want a softer boot.


Thoughts on the IPOs?


----------



## Sudden_Death

They actually just came this afternoon. I will be trying them out tomorrow and will post my impressions in the Now thread in the bindings section when I get in. As far as the out of the box impression I am very pleased with how well constructed they seem. Itching to get to the hill.


----------



## jdct12

so stoked to shred


----------



## Chef Jer

jdct12 said:


> View attachment 9483
> 
> 
> so stoked to shred


Wow..... either I'm still drunk from last night or you need to upload a better pic:dizzy:


----------



## jbernste03

Chef Jer said:


> Wow..... either I'm still drunk from last night or you need to upload a better pic:dizzy:


I feel drunk after looking at the pic


----------



## timmytard

I never really gave a shat if I posted my setup or not, I'd be updating it every couple weeks or so, for one. But I would never have seen the destroyer, had he not posted his unique setup.

Saw it from a mile away.

So, although I'm rockin' a 3 inch Mohawk & I believe I'm pretty hard too miss.
I'm super loud, talk to everybody, even skiers & don't really abide by too many rules.

When I get home later today, I'm gonna post a few of mine.

I think we should all post our setup's, fancypants boards or not. You never know who's watchin'.
A lot of people are lurkin' through here as well.


TT


----------



## Deimus85




----------



## tdn

I think he said..

"I never cared about set up pics, and if I did I would be posting a new set up all the time, 
but I met some guy on these forums because he posted his set up. I saw his set up from a mile away.

I dress, look and act funny, so I'm pretty easy to spot. Skiers are silly, fuck authority.
However, I'll still post my set up when I get home, we all should.
You never know, you might run into somebody who visits this forum and gives out free hand jobs."



timmytard said:


> I never really gave a shat if I posted my setup or not, I'd be updating it every couple weeks or so, for one. But I would never have seen the destroyer, had he not posted his unique setup.
> 
> Saw it from a mile away.
> 
> So, although I'm rockin' a 3 inch Mohawk & I believe I'm pretty hard too miss.
> I'm super loud, talk to everybody, even skiers & don't really abide by too many rules.
> 
> When I get home later today, I'm gonna post a few of mine.
> 
> I think we should all post our setup's, fancypants boards or not. You never know who's watchin'.
> A lot of people are lurkin' through here as well.
> 
> 
> TT


----------



## dice

Kessler "THE RIDE" 168 with Burton P1.1
Lib Tech "TRAVIS RICE" 164.5 with Burton Cartels


----------



## protechjump

dice said:


> Kessler "THE RIDE" 168 with Burton P1.1
> Lib Tech "TRAVIS RICE" 164.5 with Burton Cartels
> 
> View attachment 9487


That Kessler is one sexy creature.


----------



## PBLRDom

Flaus said:


> Just got my new Flow NX2-AT bindings in. Mounted them up, and cannot wait for snow!


damn those bindings are sick!
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## PBLRDom

zeeden said:


> View attachment 9192
> 
> 
> 2012 Lib Tech T.Rice Art of flight edition
> 2012 Burton Cartel Reflex
> 
> View attachment 9193
> 
> 2012 Burton Custom Flying V
> 2011 Burton Cartel Restricted


have you hit the mountain with the Custom Flying V yet? I just ordered the 2013 and am curious how it rides.


----------



## timmytard

tdn said:


> I think he said..
> 
> "I never cared about set up pics, and if I did I would be posting a new set up all the time,
> but I met some guy on these forums because he posted his set up. I saw his set up from a mile away.
> 
> I dress, look and act funny, so I'm pretty easy to spot. Skiers are silly, fuck authority.
> However, I'll still post my set up when I get home, we all should.
> You never know, you might run into somebody who visits this forum and gives out free hand jobs."



:bestpost:
You fuckin' nailed it:eusa_clap:, That's exactly what I said.

That had me laughing out loud. :bowdown:Bravo


----------



## dice

protechjump said:


> That Kessler is one sexy creature.


It's a beast in desguise!  That KTR is about the fastest and most damp board I've ever been on! Yet, soooo easy to ride and bites on ice like a shark!


----------



## zeeden

PBLRDom said:


> have you hit the mountain with the Custom Flying V yet? I just ordered the 2013 and am curious how it rides.


I took it out for a day of riding in some east coast slush early this season. I also just finished a trip from Whistler and Cypress. 

It is pretty good on groomers and powder. Going over bumps on ungroomed snow its not as stable compared to my T.Rice. its not as damp when hitting kickers.

I feel safer riding my T.Rice on hard pack and Ice. At the end of the day, I feel that there are better boards at that price point.


----------



## ParkRats

This is my set up. It was picked up for about 180 not including boots. With boots maybe 240. I think ut was pretty cheap


----------



## NoOtherOptions

ParkRats said:


> This is my set up. It was picked up for about 180 not including boots. With boots maybe 240. I think ut was pretty cheap


Super blurry, can't read shit. Although I may be hungover.


----------



## jdct12

jbernste03 said:


> I feel drunk after looking at the pic


ill try and upload a better pick. did you notice the ankle strap was missing from one of the bindings?


----------



## xsea

gnu carbon 
burton cartels

http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=f4o66o&s=6


----------



## snowducky

2012 rossignol diva board 
2012 rossignol diva bindings
girliest board on this thread? probably....


----------



## Backcountry

cjcameron11 said:


> Same old shit, different years and different shit. Just picked up my new Berzerker, Raiden Phantoms, and Northwave Decade sl's.
> Attach a pic and share what u got!


I've seen this board since when this thread started pretty much and I just noticed the "Your Mom" sticker :laugh::eusa_clap:


----------



## Ballaholyk84

Whats going on guys and gals? After being off a board for about 6 years I am proud to announce that I am coming out of retirement! (Not really a retirement as I am just 28). I have been focusing on DH Mountain Biking the last few years and now its time to get back on the mountains during the winter. 

Just picked up my new setup and am pretty pleased with it so far. Just cant wait for Sunday to get out on it!
Lib Tech Skunk Ape 157
Ride CAPO Bindings
Burton Restricted HAIL Boots
Spy X Herschel Platoon Goggles (On the way)
Smith Vantage Helmet (On the Way)


----------



## SnowOwl

Ballaholyk84 said:


>


How do you like the skunk ape?


----------



## mastershake

timmytard said:


> I never really gave a shat if I posted my setup or not, I'd be updating it every couple weeks or so, for one. But I would never have seen the destroyer, had he not posted his unique setup.
> 
> Saw it from a mile away.
> 
> So, although I'm rockin' a 3 inch Mohawk & I believe I'm pretty hard too miss.
> I'm super loud, talk to everybody, even skiers & don't really abide by too many rules.
> 
> When I get home later today, I'm gonna post a few of mine.
> 
> I think we should all post our setup's, fancypants boards or not. You never know who's watchin'.
> A lot of people are lurkin' through here as well.
> 
> 
> TT


I agree with this, i had started a thread to help me pick a new board, but realized that the best option is to just lurk on this thread and see what people are riding to get new ideas.

so keep them posting ! i'll post mine when i get home tonight.


----------



## Flaus

snowducky said:


> 2012 rossignol diva board
> 2012 rossignol diva bindings
> girliest board on this thread? probably....


I got my wife this board with a set of Rome Madison's. Great board for the price.


----------



## jdct12

*lets try this again*

still blurry but better 
[/ATTACH]

head fusion rocka 159 w/ rome 390 bindings 
burton lace-ups for my boots not pictured:yahoo:


----------



## jdct12

simple but nice


----------



## Ballaholyk84

tylerkat89 said:


> How do you like the skunk ape?


Just got it built up this weekend. Hoping to get out on Sunday to try the bad boy out. Pretty stoked on it though. :yahoo:


----------



## destroy

Ran into timboslicetard because of this thread indeed! I had a feeling it was him when I saw the 'hawk but wasn't going to ask a stranger "heeeyyy are you timmytard from the internet maaaannn?"... had enough awkward internet encounters over the years! 

Just bought this guy on his advice, matter'a'fact:










One year old Gnu Carbon Credit 162w, still in the wrapper. Kinda confused if its got a sintered or extruded base. Read conflicting reports and don't know enough to tell by visual.


----------



## nethngbtstk

New Stick, Lib Tech Hot Knife, Union SL's

Best board iv ridden to date.


----------



## SnowOwl

Ballaholyk84 said:


> Just got it built up this weekend. Hoping to get out on Sunday to try the bad boy out. Pretty stoked on it though. :yahoo:


Post a review. I was super torn between that and the Attack Banana. I chose the attack banana, so I wana know how that rides


----------



## SnowOwl

destroy said:


> Ran into timboslicetard because of this thread indeed! I had a feeling it was him when I saw the 'hawk but wasn't going to ask a stranger "heeeyyy are you timmytard from the internet maaaannn?"... had enough awkward internet encounters over the years!
> 
> Just bought this guy on his advice, matter'a'fact:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One year old Gnu Carbon Credit 162w, still in the wrapper. Kinda confused if its got a sintered or extruded base. Read conflicting reports and don't know enough to tell by visual.


sintered
10char


----------



## binarypie

nethngbtstk said:


> New Stick, Lib Tech Hot Knife, Union SL's
> 
> Best board iv ridden to date.


What are you using to hold them on your wall?


----------



## Weipim

binarypie said:


> What are you using to hold them on your wall?


ninjas imho

10char just in case


----------



## jdct12

jdct12 said:


> View attachment 9503
> 
> simple but nice


hhmm finally got to ride i was a little off my first time back in a while i think the board is too small and not wide enough but progressed enough to come back again. i rode without my ankle strap on my left foot and tweaked my left knee a bit.


----------



## Backcountry

nethngbtstk said:


> New Stick, Lib Tech Hot Knife, Union SL's
> 
> Best board iv ridden to date.


Looks Nice!


----------



## poutanen

*A little forum etiquette*

Guys can you do us all a favour and remove the img tags when you're quoting somebody's post? This isn't targeting anyone in particular as many people have done it throughout this thread. 

Quote the text so they know who you're talking to, but we don't need to see the same pictures over and over...

Thanks! :yahoo:


----------



## ARSENALFAN

For us computer illiterate people, how do you do that?
And I'm ok being a target.....lol


----------



## poutanen

ARSENALFAN said:


> For us computer illiterate people, how do you do that?
> And I'm ok being a target.....lol


No worries, when you quote the message, look for anything wrapped in







tags and delete that entire line.

So instead of... this



destroy said:


> Ran into timboslicetard because of this thread indeed! I had a feeling it was him when I saw the 'hawk but wasn't going to ask a stranger "heeeyyy are you timmytard from the internet maaaannn?"... had enough awkward internet encounters over the years!
> 
> Just bought this guy on his advice, matter'a'fact:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One year old Gnu Carbon Credit 162w, still in the wrapper. Kinda confused if its got a sintered or extruded base. Read conflicting reports and don't know enough to tell by visual.


You get this...



destroy said:


> Ran into timboslicetard because of this thread indeed! I had a feeling it was him when I saw the 'hawk but wasn't going to ask a stranger "heeeyyy are you timmytard from the internet maaaannn?"... had enough awkward internet encounters over the years!
> 
> Just bought this guy on his advice, matter'a'fact:
> 
> One year old Gnu Carbon Credit 162w, still in the wrapper. Kinda confused if its got a sintered or extruded base. Read conflicting reports and don't know enough to tell by visual.


----------



## jdct12

^the nicest board i have ever seen


----------



## tdn

timmytard said:


> :bestpost:
> You fuckin' nailed it:eusa_clap:, That's exactly what I said.
> 
> That had me laughing out loud. :bowdown:Bravo


Haha nice. What you said made complete sense to me, figured I'd chime in and help out.


----------



## timmytard

poutanen said:


> No worries, when you quote the message, look for anything wrapped in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags and delete that entire line.
> 
> So instead of... this
> You get this...


I totally agree, fuckin' hate that.

But I also didn't know how to do that:dunno:

So good on ya, feel free to explain the other stupid fuckin' things that ARSENALFAN & I probably don't know how to do too.:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## nethngbtstk

binarypie said:


> What are you using to hold them on your wall?












Drilled them into the studs. Can hang anything on them. best 5 bucks ever


----------



## SnowOwl

nethngbtstk said:


> Drilled them into the studs. Can hang anything on them. best 5 bucks ever


*THERE POUTANEN, HAPPY!?!* 

but on the real...besides being less expensive, how would these be better than say the burton board wall mounts? Those are an ugly ass eye sore imo


----------



## nethngbtstk

tylerkat89 said:


> *THERE POUTANEN, HAPPY!?!*
> 
> but on the real...besides being less expensive, how would these be better than say the burton board wall mounts? Those are an ugly ass eye sore imo


I’ve never seen the Burton wall mounts in person so I can comment but as far looks goes once the boards are hung you don’t even see them. plus should I need to take them off its a small hole to cover. Again don’t know how the Burton system works but I am home depot guy so hanging boards was with those hooks was a no brainer


----------



## poutanen

tylerkat89 said:


> *THERE POUTANEN, HAPPY!?!* :giggle


Satiated.... Thank you!


----------



## SnowOwl

poutanen said:


> Satiated.... Thank you!


you misquoted my giggle. Law suit.


----------



## CJR

K2 WWW from last season with 2013 Malavita Reflex I picked up last week. Loving the bindings so far, very comfy.


----------



## milk

how come we dont have a clothing/outerwear thread?


----------



## Ballaholyk84

CJR said:


> K2 WWW from last season with 2013 Malavita Reflex I picked up last week. Loving the bindings so far, very comfy.


Sorry for the noob question but what is on the board in between your bindings? Looks like Grip Tape? Kinda see the smiley face in the middle but looks textured.


----------



## PBLRDom

*Yay!!!*

Best package EVER waiting for me when I cam home tonight!
2013 Burton Custom Flying V 162w


----------



## timmytard

PBLRDom said:


> Best package EVER waiting for me when I cam home tonight!
> 2013 Burton Custom Flying V 162w


Shut the front door, there was a hooker in it too:bowdown:

TT


----------



## CJR

Ballaholyk84 said:


> Sorry for the noob question but what is on the board in between your bindings? Looks like Grip Tape? Kinda see the smiley face in the middle but looks textured.


There's nothing there, I guess its the lighting and it looks a bit faded.


----------



## PBLRDom

timmytard said:


> Shut the front door, there was a hooker in it too:bowdown:
> 
> TT


Nah. No hookers for me. Got a smokin hot girl waiting every night for me at home :-D


----------



## Backcountry

Ballaholyk84 said:


> Sorry for the noob question but what is on the board in between your bindings? Looks like Grip Tape? Kinda see the smiley face in the middle but looks textured.


That's what I was thinking too. :dunno:


----------



## Backcountry

I just added a vinyl Red Bull sticker to my board! :yahoo::yahoo::thumbsup:


----------



## Deimus85

Ballaholyk84 said:


> Sorry for the noob question but what is on the board in between your bindings? Looks like Grip Tape? Kinda see the smiley face in the middle but looks textured.


The topsheet on last years WWW had a PTEX topsheet, and a ghosted smiley face in the middle there, so with the lighting on that picture, it doesn't look like a "normal" topsheet.


----------



## Ballaholyk84

Deimus85 said:


> The topsheet on last years WWW had a PTEX topsheet, and a ghosted smiley face in the middle there, so with the lighting on that picture, it doesn't look like a "normal" topsheet.


Ahh gotcha. Gave me an idea though. Wonder if Grip Tape would actually work instead of a stomp pad and provide grip all day? Unless it freezes over? Might not be a bad idea and kinda like the look. :thumbsup:


----------



## destroy

Logically it should work, but then it would just be a matter of time until you inspire a 7 page thread, wouldn't it?


----------



## Backcountry

Ballaholyk84 said:


> Ahh gotcha. Gave me an idea though. Wonder if Grip Tape would actually work instead of a stomp pad and provide grip all day? Unless it freezes over? Might not be a bad idea and kinda like the look. :thumbsup:


My board has like little bricks of griptape like material. I like it, it's cool:thumbsup:

Burton Hero 138cm 2012 Boys Snowboard at Zumiez : PDP

The only bad thing is snow, some ice, and dirt get stuck on it.


----------



## seriouscat

Way over my head with the latest purchase. But then I was over my head with the raptor last year 

Sorry for the photo quality. I had to panorama it with the phone since the boards are in my laundry room.


----------



## Zolemite

seriouscat said:


> View attachment 9587


Nice Kessler Ride


----------



## tecknojoe




----------



## poutanen

seriouscat said:


> Way over my head with the latest purchase. But then I was over my head with the raptor last year


Jezuz I didn't even see the top board! Have you had it out yet? We can be european ironing board buddies! lol :yahoo:


----------



## seriouscat

Not yet. Picked it up on Monday when I got back to Calgary. I should have used it on New years at LL since it was just all ice :dizzy: We definitely all need to meetup sometime. ccasion14:

Even my noob eyes can tell this thing is dramatically different than anything I've seen in stores (except the Volkl.) The whole thing is cambered except the scoopy nose. Super short tail and the edge goes for almost the entire board length. It feels like a Rossignol Experience mid section from tail to well past the front inserts. The only soft spot is the nose (about hand length) and by soft I mean feels like the rocker section of the raptor.... Great board for beginners and experts alike my ass... 

P.S Lacroix is now on at i.Get.it


----------



## Berserker26

Ok here is my setup - board is on the courier as we speak!

T.Rice Art of Flight - got a cracking deal on 2012 model!









Forum Republic Bindings









DC Judge Boots









Very much looking forward to hitting the slopes


----------



## cav0011

Burton Super Hero 158W w/ Restricted Vita's, rode it for the first time today had so much fun.


----------



## dice

seriouscat said:


> Not yet. Picked it up on Monday when I got back to Calgary. I should have used it on New years at LL since it was just all ice :dizzy: We definitely all need to meetup sometime. ccasion14:
> 
> Even my noob eyes can tell this thing is dramatically different than anything I've seen in stores (except the Volkl.) The whole thing is cambered except the scoopy nose. Super short tail and the edge goes for almost the entire board length. It feels like a Rossignol Experience mid section from tail to well past the front inserts. The only soft spot is the nose (about hand length) and by soft I mean feels like the rocker section of the raptor.... Great board for beginners and experts alike my ass...
> 
> P.S Lacroix is now on at i.Get.it


Good to see another KTR out there! :yahoo:

If I may ask, can you compare the Raptor and the Ride head to head for me? Like dampness, speed, edge hold on ice, etc...

Cheers...


----------



## PBLRDom

*Bindings came in!*

So my bindings came in and I picked up the board from its wax this afternoon. Cant wait to get this on the mountain this weekend!


----------



## blunted_nose

seriouscat said:


> Way over my head with the latest purchase. But then I was over my head with the raptor last year
> 
> Sorry for the photo quality. I had to panorama it with the phone since the boards are in my laundry room.
> View attachment 9587


Oh my god. GEEEZZUUUSSSS.


----------



## BlackhawkDriver

Burton Clash 155 with Mission bindings and Burton Moto's. Its my first setup and I think I have maybe 300 bucks tops into it. God bless Ebay. Been riding it around and I love it. I will say at higher speeds the clash does not like bumps of any kind and it gets pretty chattery, but it was cheap and got me on the hill.


----------



## timmytard

BlackhawkDriver said:


> Burton Clash 155 with Mission bindings and Burton Moto's. Its my first setup and I think I have maybe 300 bucks tops into it. God bless Ebay. Been riding it around and I love it. I will say at higher speeds the clash does not like bumps of any kind and it gets pretty chattery, but it was cheap and got me on the hill.


For a first setup, that's wicked. 
Most of you guys have no idea how lucky you are to be able to ride such technically advanced shit.

What blows me away even more, is the shit these guys were doin' on that shit 2o years ago.

When's the last time anyone saw or heard of anyone jumpin' the Baker road gap shirtless, with Sorrels on?

TT


----------



## Backcountry

jliu said:


> TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting is one way...


Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## Jules Winnfield

Never Summer Proto CT 157 with Burton Prophecy bindings....


----------



## corneilli

Jules Winnfield said:


> Never Summer Proto CT 157 with Burton Prophecy bindings....


 Awsome :bowdown:


----------



## Iowa_kid

Got last years never summer Evo.. And just picked up k2 hurrithane bindings.. Been out once last weekend with new setup, and getting ready to head up to the mountains now for a 2nd trip


----------



## poutanen

Jules Winnfield said:


> Never Summer Proto CT 157 with Burton Prophecy bindings....


I like those toe caps and heel straps, that be a comfy binding!


----------



## Endlesscc

Snowboarding Noob here just starting and hopefully can get something out of it  :yahoo:

Can't wait to ride my first board ! 

K2 Protohype with K2 Formula


----------



## dubstatic

11/12 capita TFA
12 Ride EX large 
5 year old 32 lashed boots size 10.5


----------



## huckfin

jones hovercraft 156
salomon sick stick 160
shark porp 140


----------



## Basti

YES Pick your Line 161 11/12
Rome Targa Bjorn 11/12

Arbor Coda 159 11/12
Salomon Hologram 12/13

YES Great Boobs 158


----------



## timmytard

huckfin said:


> jones hovercraft 156
> salomon sick stick 160
> shark porp 140


Jebus man, don't you ever ride anything but powder.

Oh, never mind. You live in the Pacific North West too:yahoo:

TT


----------



## irrballsac

'11 lando Phoenix 157w
'13 burton ruler restricted
'08 ride rx bindings

Burton jacket
686 pants


----------



## kushum

decided i "needed" a whole new setup this year and this is what the UPS man brought me today

12/13 Arbor Blacklist 154
12/13 ThirtyTwo Lashed 
11/12 K2 Company
10/11 Special Blend Signature Jacket
Dankine Cobra 
Smith Maze

now all i need is some big lenses googles for my asian a$$ face.


----------



## jbernste03

*Tfa*



dubstatic said:


> 11/12 capita TFA
> 12 Ride EX large
> 5 year old 32 lashed boots size 10.5


Dub, 

How do you like the TFA? my local shop is having a going out of business sale and I can get it for a rediculously low price.


----------



## DrnknZag

huckfin said:


> jones hovercraft 156
> salomon sick stick 160
> shark porp 140


I dig your quiver....I've seen your Sick Stick at Stevens before. Last year I think I actually have a pic of my SS, my buddies, and yours all lined up at the lodge, haha. I'll have to find that pic....


----------



## dubstatic

jbernste03 said:


> Dub,
> 
> How do you like the TFA? my local shop is having a going out of business sale and I can get it for a rediculously low price.


I rode it last night and loved it. its stiff and corners like its on rails. it also has a ton of pop. I would highly recommend it. the the FK shape is awesome too. I was airing off jumps and when I landed I deff noticed how it was way less catchy on the edges.


----------



## huckfin

DrnknZag said:


> I dig your quiver....I've seen your Sick Stick at Stevens before. Last year I think I actually have a pic of my SS, my buddies, and yours all lined up at the lodge, haha. I'll have to find that pic....


sick stickness!


----------



## DrnknZag

huckfin said:


> sick stickness!


Found the pic....maybe it wasn't your SS, the sticker job is different...










My SS in the middle, my buddy's on the right, some random dude's on the left.

Another Sick Stick Party....


----------



## huckfin

DrnknZag said:


> Found the pic....maybe it wasn't your SS, the sticker job is different...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My SS in the middle, my buddy's on the right, some random dude's on the left.
> 
> Another Sick Stick Party....




not mine, but i've owned all 3 versions.. haha. actually most of last year i was on a 10/11 version in red, broke it towards end of season and salmon replaced it with a 11/12.. anyways, i've only ever see one other on the hill, last season hiking out wetsnatchee bowl... surprised i don't see more, sick board. shred on dude.


----------



## Triple8Sol

New setup for the ladyfriend. Nitro Runaway (gullwing) + Raiden Lynx. Replaces her Bataleon FeelBetter + Flow Muse setup.


----------



## bpowder

My turn to show world my babies !

Lady on the top, she's a young girl :

12/13 Völkl Dice 162W
12/13 Rome 390 Boss
12/13 Burton Ambush

Lady on the bottom is a bit older.. 88' but still funkin' it


----------



## Zolemite

I just bought a new setup for the quiver. I got a new 11 ride DH2 161 with Forum Republic bindings. I'll post a pic when stuff arrives. Pretty pumped to try it


----------



## Zolemite

Zolemite said:


> I just bought a new setup for the quiver. I got a new 11 ride DH2 161 with Forum Republic bindings. I'll post a pic when stuff arrives. Pretty pumped to try it










I bought the bindings as new leftovers on eBay for only $129 and the Burton mittens Gore-Tex for only $49. Both seem superior to anything I've owned before. New DH2 comes Friday.


----------



## Howlingsonnets

2013 flow jewel 152
2013 union flites

My backup dakine gloves which suck but got me thru the last 3hrs....still cant find my other grenade mitt.....hmmmmm


----------



## skip11

2013 YES Pick Your Line, 2012 Cartel Reflex


----------



## poutanen

Not sure why my GF isn't posting this but... Her new board came in!!!

Prior Brandywine 153
Burton Scribe non-EST bindings

The brandywine is Priors womens freeride model. It's got camber out to about half way between each binding and the tip or tail, and then the tips are lifted. Should be a great board for blasting the terrain we like to ride here!

I think she's a happy camper:


----------



## BrendanMorgan

Nice board but I couldn't help but notice the sick setup you've got in the background there! I'm sure your neighbors really love you!


----------



## poutanen

BrendanMorgan said:


> Nice board but I couldn't help but notice the sick setup you've got in the background there! I'm sure your neighbors really love you!


Thanks! Gave my system a little workout a couple months ago. The neighbour across the street and two houses down could hear it in his living room on the other side of the house. :blink: :blink:

Luckily I've got cool neighbours, but we're looking to move to the country so I don't have to keep things tame! :yahoo:


----------



## seriouscat

poutanen said:


> Not sure why my GF isn't posting this but... Her new board came in!!!
> 
> Prior Brandywine 153
> Burton Scribe non-EST bindings


Sweet! Did ya do the factory pick while u were over there?

Btw... How many shots is this post worth?


----------



## poutanen

seriouscat said:


> Sweet! Did ya do the factory pick while u were over there?
> 
> Btw... How many shots is this post worth?


I think two by my count, mentioned Camber and GF... Wait, now that's four...

They had already shipped her board before we left, so we stopped in and said hi anyway. Then she opened her big mouth about my Virus and they wanted to see the crazy European ironing board.

They seemed impressed with it in a way a lesbian would be impressed with a big penis... :blink:

I think we're up to about six shots now...


----------



## Zolemite

She'll love the rocker/camber/rocker.


----------



## Zolemite




----------



## NSXRguy

Collection of lib tech, gnu, and a tokidoki set


----------



## M.C._Dub

2013 Capita Black Snowboard of Death
2013 Burton Cartel RE:Flex 

My first non-Burton board in a while!


----------



## Auwood

Just got my Never Summer Proto CT 154, with my Ride Revolts that i've been using all season. The board was brand new for $320.


----------



## Mooernator

Boots: 2013 Burton Ruler 

Bindings: Rome S90

Board: 2013 Never Summer SL Mass Effect Edition


----------



## East§ide

Updated my setup a little bit:
Board:2011 NS Evo 153 ( I think I'm gonna grab a Salomon Villain in the offseason)
Bindings : 2013 Burton Mission ReFlex
Boots: 2013 Vans Revere Team Limited 106/165 in the world

And the very very best part of it all? The Celtek "bitten by a mitten" mitts.. Gotten so many compliments lol


----------



## NoOtherOptions

Mooernator said:


> Boots: 2013 Burton Ruler
> 
> Bindings: Rome S90
> 
> Board: 2013 Never Summer SL Mass Effect Edition


Holy shit I didn't know there was a Mass Effect board...fuck I'd love that to hang after I rode the hell out of it.


----------



## stunt66

Heres mine for this year. 2012 nug with cartels and i just picked up a 2013 capita doa and some forces


----------



## joelia




----------



## Mooernator

NoOtherOptions said:


> Holy shit I didn't know there was a Mass Effect board...fuck I'd love that to hang after I rode the hell out of it.


It was in the bioware store sometime last year. I happened to be browsing when I saw it and didn't think twice to snap it up. I was looking for a new board anyway. There was only 40 of them available. I guess I was lucky enough to get one.

I was suppose to christen her during a trip to Niseko in January but had an epic case of food poisoning the night before I was suppose to fly and had to pull out of the trip :sad:


----------



## snowklinger

Been jonesin to do this for awhile but I've been able to really push the Proto waitin for my new baby to come in. Yes indeed that is a pink unicorn named Mixie on the new Evo :laugh: 



















Last years:
'12 k2 Uprise
'12 Proto 154
This year:
'12 Malavita
'13 Evo 154


----------



## dewy

Board: 2014 Ride machete 152 :yahoo:
Bindings: 2013 Flux rk30 orange
boots: 2012 32 lashed ft


----------



## Lstarrasl

Chive on!


----------



## park_rat19

2012 Gnu park pickle
2013 Union Atlas:thumbsup:


----------



## Mooernator

Lstarrasl said:


> Chive on!


Was wondering how long it would take for a Chiver to notice. KCCO!


----------



## East§ide

Upgraded the setup.. 2011 NS EVO, 2013 Restricted Reflex Cartels and 2013 Rome Libertines


----------



## Jes-Z

skip11 said:


> 2013 YES Pick Your Line, 2012 Cartel Reflex


Is that the 156? How do you like it? I'm torn between the PYL and a NS Cobra


----------



## LTshredTN

M.C._Dub said:


> View attachment 12513
> 
> 
> 2013 Capita Black Snowboard of Death
> 2013 Burton Cartel RE:Flex
> 
> My first non-Burton board in a while!


u wont be dissapointed in that board! a sweet do it all stick


----------



## tj_ras

park/jib board:
2013 k2 www 147 w/ 2013 union force

Freestyle board
2011 flow era 152 w/ 2011 ride nitrane contraband(hate hate HATE these bindings! Gonna go with 2014 union forces when the come out)

Beater board:
2005 morrow lithium 159 w/ 2011 k2 indy

Boots:
2013 ride ful


----------



## CK93

Here is some of my current ride.

Lib Hot Knife 159
Ride Capo front
Flow NX2 Rear


----------



## CK93

Trying this again to get it to show in post.


----------



## blunted_nose

CK93 said:


> Here is some of my current ride.
> 
> Lib Hot Knife 159
> Ride Capo front
> Flow NX2 Rear


WOW. different bindings.... How does that even work. different flex, different settings.... too much hassle.


----------



## CK93

blunted_nose said:


> WOW. different bindings.... How does that even work. different flex, different settings.... too much hassle.


LOL its called I'm old. I need the the front one to have better heel hold. the Flow's just weren't keeping my heel down like I wanted. But the rear Flow is so I can put the boot in easily, so I don't have to sit down to strap in binding. I ride very old school in which most of my body weight is on front foot. As long as my front binding has good support, the back doesn't matter much.


----------



## CK93

Current quiver


----------



## CK93

The awesome underside graphics


----------



## a4h Saint

pwol said:


>


 What...is....that... :0

Super jealous....! What year are these?


----------



## OU812

Those are last years Cartel's (2012).

Here's my setup...


----------



## Lamps

Last night we did a lot of waxing


----------



## zackmorris




----------



## Gdog42

Here's mine.










Board: K2 Raygun
Bindings: Customized Union DLX
Boobs: ThirtyTwo Prion
Jacket: 686 Havoc

Cool story for the customized bindings. I wanted to improve them without damaging the warranty so here's what I did...

I have a pair of Union 2011/2012 DLX and 2012/2013 Force bindings. Personally I like the DLX baseplate, highback, and ratchets better but I prefer the Force straps. 
The only thing I didn't like about the DLX baseplate was that dirt kept getting to the screws last season and was difficult to clean out. So this season I removed them, cleaned everything, and made my own EVA foam disk covers with removable screw-access slots. I used a couple of self-adhesive EVA stomp pads and used the union disks as templates. I won't go into detail but I can if anyone wants to know how to make their own. 



















Added a little personalization. 



















This is the back binding. I put the DLX toe ratchet on because it releases a lot easier than the Force toe ratchet, which I kept on the front binding. On the back binding I also used the longer toe ladder from the Force so I can keep the ratchet on it when unstrapped, which makes strapping in again much faster. I kept the shorter DLX toe ladder on the front binding.










Damn right, I got a pimped out ride!


----------



## JaiRo

Gdog42 said:


> Added a little personalization.


Not another one :thumbsup:


----------



## Mel M

Board: 2013 NS Raptor 156
Bindings: 2013 Union SL
Boots: 2013 Salomon Synapse


----------



## Gdog42

Mel M said:


> Board: 2013 NS Raptor 156
> Bindings: 2013 Union Force SL
> Boots: 2013 Salomon Synapse


Nice! That is a badass setup.:eusa_clap:


----------



## Mel M

Gdog42 said:


> Nice! That is a badass setup.:eusa_clap:


Thanks! Very happy with it so far


----------



## hktrdr

Mel M said:


> Board: 2013 NS Raptor 156
> Bindings: 2013 Union Force SL
> Boots: 2013 Salomon Synapse


Pretty sure those are not _Force _SL bindings (especially as there were non of those in the Union line-up this year).
Basically the SL has not been based on the Force for the last couple of seasons ago (replacing the Force baseplace with the stage III baseplate, etc.) and dropped 'Force' from the name in the process. In guess, it could be called Atlas SL, but Union went with just SL.


----------



## faded-a-fool

CK93 said:


> The awesome underside graphics


Is that a Kelly Air I see from the 90's? R.I.P. CK


----------



## Mel M

hktrdr said:


> Pretty sure those are not _Force _SL bindings (especially as there were non of those in the Union line-up this year).
> Basically the SL has not been based on the Force for the last couple of seasons ago (replacing the Force baseplace with the stage III baseplate, etc.) and dropped 'Force' from the name in the process. In guess, it could be called Atlas SL, but Union went with just SL.


Cool, thanks got it changed. Don't remember when they changed the name but Force SL got stuck in my head


----------



## Rod

Nice Sticks


----------



## CK93

faded-a-fool said:


> Is that a Kelly Air I see from the 90's? R.I.P. CK


Yep, its a 93. rode it for about 18 years. Finally retired it and going up on wall. It is a great board and still holds it own compared to boards of today.


----------



## DesireeM81

I know it is near the end of the season and I will probably repost this next year but at the beginning of the year we had two boards in the group. Now we have six! 










From the left to the right.

My sister's board, a 158 TWC with Burton Citizen bindings
My bf's new board, a 155 Never Summer Cobra with Flow NX2 GT, which will arrive on Thursday :yahoo:
Hid old GNU 153 Carbon high series with flows as well.
My brand new 148 Arbor Push with GNU B-Famous bindings
My old (half my cousins) 148 GNU B-Nice with Burton Lexa's
And my cousins thrift store board, a 144 24/7 with her new K2 Bliss bindings.

Whew! I need to get a snowboarding rack for all these when the season ends.


----------



## faded-a-fool

CK93 said:


> Yep, its a 93. rode it for about 18 years. Finally retired it and going up on wall. It is a great board and still holds it own compared to boards of today.


Nice dood. The Kelly air was my first board. Actually saw someone at the local mountain riding it.:thumbsup:


----------



## illmatickal

Just picked up this new setup!
K2 Raygun
Rome Mob Boss
Nike ZF1


----------



## TopThriller

Here's mine. 
Rome Graft '08
Rome 390 Boss '12
DC Gizmo's '12

Also have an '09 Artifact but it's not being used at the moment.


----------



## faded-a-fool

Late season addition via late season sales.


----------



## Weipim

faded-a-fool said:


> Late season addition via late season sales.


mind telling me where h got the dmcc l?


----------



## Gdog42

illmatickal said:


> Just picked up this new setup!
> K2 Raygun
> Rome Mob Boss
> Nike ZF1


That's epic! :eusa_clap:

I like how your bindings blend in with the board graphic. :thumbsup:


----------



## faded-a-fool

Weipim said:


> mind telling me where h got the dmcc l?


I got them from Amazon for $180 (47% off). Once I saw them I picked them up, then were sold out within 2 hours.


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

2013 Never Summer Raptor 156 w 2012 Union Contact Pro
2012 Never Summer Pandora 140 w 2013 Union Trilogy


----------



## Dim Mak 1470

Ahh, cool to see another Raygun!


----------



## Sim79

Burton Johan 1999 with 2012 DIY swallow tail, Burton 2010 Mission bindings and 2013 Burton Ruler boots.


----------



## timmytard

Sim79 said:


> Burton Johan 1999 with 2012 DIY swallow tail, Burton 2010 Mission bindings and 2013 Burton Ruler boots.


Is that your only stick?

Nah, can't be?


TT


----------



## Sim79

timmytard said:


> Is that your only stick?
> 
> Nah, can't be?
> 
> 
> TT


Yes it my only one, its perfect for what I need. I had another two powder board loaners also on my holiday, both were great boards, but I prefer mine as its shorter and lighter.

A Birdman









And a DIY board.


----------



## hktrdr

timmytard said:


> Is that your only stick?
> 
> Nah, can't be?
> 
> 
> TT


Where he (and I) ride that is pretty much all he needs...


----------



## timmytard

Sim79 said:


> Yes it my only one, its perfect for what I need. I had another two powder board loaners also on my holiday, both were great boards, but I prefer mine as its shorter and lighter.
> 
> A Birdman
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a DIY board.


K, I'm seein' 3 boards here.


TT


----------



## Sim79

timmytard said:


> K, I'm seein' 3 boards here.
> 
> 
> TT


I only own the first board, the other two I lent from a friend.


----------



## ETM

timmytard said:


> K, I'm seein' 3 boards here.
> 
> 
> TT


2 are mine lol


----------



## Mel M

JDMITRB18CR said:


> 2013 Never Summer Raptor 156 w 2012 Union Contact Pro
> 2012 Never Summer Pandora 140 w 2013 Union Trilogy


Nice! Tried to get the wife on an NS too, but she didn't like the color/graphics. Oh well...

How are you liking the Contact Pros with the Raptor?


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

Mel M said:


> Nice! Tried to get the wife on an NS too, but she didn't like the color/graphics. Oh well...
> 
> How are you liking the Contact Pros with the Raptor?


my fiance loves her pandora/trilogy set... ill be riding the cp/raptor next saturday @ blue mtn, so i'll let you know..


----------



## LuckyRVA

illmatickal said:


> Just picked up this new setup!
> K2 Raygun
> Rome Mob Boss
> Nike ZF1


What are your binding angles? :icon_scratch:


----------



## ItchEtrigR

Nothing really new but I picked up the Operator used in mint condition a few weeks ago & 2012 Custom EST where purchased at a close out sale


----------



## hktrdr

timmytard said:


> K, I'm seein' 3 boards here.
> 
> 
> TT


Timmy living up to his handle again :eusa_clap:


----------



## Nickk

Lib Tech TRS 154
Forum Faction Bindings
Probably should of got the Nitro Raiden Zero bindings but they had none left 
Do you guys think the Faction's will be alright with the TRS? cause i wont have a chance to ride it till July...


----------



## LuckyRVA

Old and new. The new is 156 Lib Tech Hot Knife w/ Burton Cartels




















Old is a Never Summer Premier F1-R w/ Flux SF45s


----------



## PalmerFreak

Just picked up a 157 T.Rice from Evo and put a new pair of Flow NXT-FRX bindings on it. Bindings match up perfectly from a color scheme point of view. Gonna get out tonight and give it a go.......


----------



## Zolemite

Cracked my Rossignol Angus 2012 and they sent me a new 2014 model as a replacement. Pretty sweet board if you ask me. Great customer service as well


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

Mel M said:


> Nice! Tried to get the wife on an NS too, but she didn't like the color/graphics. Oh well...
> 
> How are you liking the Contact Pros with the Raptor?


i used the contact pro/NS Cobra for about 5 sessions this year and i thought it was awesome... 

but now, the contact pro/ns Raptor combo just wow'd me.. board reacted how i wanted it to react and real smooth on high speeds.. took it out in Blue Mountain yesterday in 50 degree all slush conditions and it exceeded my expectations much higher than the Cobra did.. 

this setup should last me for a while.. unless i get a good deal on the 2014 Union Charger


----------



## atr3yu

JDMITRB18CR said:


> i used the contact pro/NS Cobra for about 5 sessions this year and i thought it was awesome...
> 
> but now, the contact pro/ns Raptor combo just wow'd me.. board reacted how i wanted it to react and real smooth on high speeds.. took it out in Blue Mountain yesterday in 50 degree all slush conditions and it exceeded my expectations much higher than the Cobra did..
> 
> this setup should last me for a while.. unless i get a good deal on the 2014 Union Charger


Hey as I am looking at the Contact Pro for next season so thought I would ask you this, are the Contact Pros and Charges not total opposite spectrum of bindings? I though the Pros had a very freestyle feel, aka a softer high back, and the Chargers are well...a still ass Charger? Just curious on your decision to be looking at the Chargers if you love the Pros? Thank you for any info!


----------



## JDMITRB18CR

atr3yu said:


> Hey as I am looking at the Contact Pro for next season so thought I would ask you this, are the Contact Pros and Charges not total opposite spectrum of bindings? I though the Pros had a very freestyle feel, aka a softer high back, and the Chargers are well...a still ass Charger? Just curious on your decision to be looking at the Chargers if you love the Pros? Thank you for any info!


if i remember correctly, the contact pro's are the 2nd lightest (MCs are the lightest, Union rep confirmed this for me a year ago before the Charger came out) and stiffest 'freestyle' bindings Union makes.. those are the two reasons i decided to go with the CPs.. (the Flites are the softest freestyle bindings Union makes, i believe)

now that im realizing that im purely happy with freeriding and honed my skills to a level that i can properly use the Charger, then i wouldnt mind buying it next year IF i get a good deal for them.. but for now, im loving the CP/Raptor combo, so it would take a really good deal for me to cough up $$ for the Charger when the CPs are doing a phenomenal job for me


----------



## corneilli

Zolemite said:


> Cracked my Rossignol Angus 2012 and they sent me a new 2014 model as a replacement. Pretty sweet board if you ask me. Great customer service as well


Wow, you cracked a board and got a replacement  Awsome!


----------



## Zolemite

Since I only paid $160 shipped for the new 2012 model, I'm impressed. I like this board more than my Ride DH2.


----------



## danzo

2012 Drake Urban, Drake Reload Bindings, Northwave Legends


----------



## danzo

Binding shot.


----------



## Deacon

It's older, but I got to ride it 2.5 times before this season due to the Achilles. 
It's '07 k2 union 164 mid-wide with ride lx bindings. Rode it with '11 Salomon Faction Boas. Looking for stiffer gear for next season.


----------



## Nerozor

UPS suprised me and showed up with my new board this morning!
Setup:
Lib Tech Skate Banana 159W
Rome Agent Rocker 159 
Burton Cartel re:flex


----------



## xsf1

2011/2012 Never Summer Heritage
2013 DC Travis Rice Status
2013 Forum Factions


Board setup by civsix, on Flickr


New board! by civsix, on Flickr


----------



## Dago91

Nerozor said:


> UPS suprised me and showed up with my new board this morning!
> Setup:
> Lib Tech Skate Banana 159W
> Rome Agent Rocker 159
> Burton Cartel re:flex


Have you had a chance to take your agent rocker for a spin yet? If so can you tell me how you like it? I am getting the same setup!


----------



## gstboy

xsf1 said:


> 2011/2012 Never Summer Heritage
> 2013 DC Travis Rice Status
> 2013 Forum Factions


How are those shoes? are they worth the price? They look bad ass.


----------



## jbernste03

gstboy said:


> How are those shoes? are they worth the price? They look bad ass.


I have the status also. They are by FAR the best shoe I have ever had. Had some nikes, burtons, K2s, and this the best boot out of all of them. Soooooo comfortable... very stiff and responsive though. so if thats not your style then this is not the boot for you, if youre a pure park rider.


----------



## huckfin

late season addition.. D.I.D fish 155 with mark kowalchuk one-off custom art


----------



## Hayabusa

My first setup 

Endeavor Diamond with Union flite bindings
and the only boots in the store that fit me 
although I sometimes wonder if they are still a little big :dunno:


----------



## Treegreen

My wife's set up that she is super proud of:

Rome Lofi Rocker 
Flow Minx-SE


----------



## Gdog42

huckfin said:


> late season addition.. D.I.D fish 155 with mark kowalchuk one-off custom art


Hahaha! :laugh:

Of course, it was only a matter of time before Snowolf would be put in a board graphic!


----------



## huckfin

Gdog42 said:


> Hahaha! :laugh:
> 
> Of course, it was only a matter of time before Snowolf would be put in a board graphic!


:icon_scratch: haha, sure...


----------



## xsf1

gstboy said:


> How are those shoes? are they worth the price? They look bad ass.


yes they are quite stiff but the heel holds well and traction is sufficient. i got these from backcountry's front on geartrade for $109


----------



## Gdog42

huckfin said:


> :icon_scratch: haha, sure...


Guess I've got a pretty sarcastic sense of humor, being from the UK. For real though, that is a really nice custom graphic! :thumbsup:


----------



## gstboy

xsf1 said:


> yes they are quite stiff but the heel holds well and traction is sufficient. i got these from backcountry's front on geartrade for $109


That's a smoking deal, was it broken when you got it or used or a model from 2 years ago?


----------



## luigi636

LT Skatebanana
Union Flite bindings
Northwave Decade SL for my feets

Our 2013 season is just a couple of months away, most aussies who care are getting pretty stoked.


----------



## xsf1

gstboy said:


> That's a smoking deal, was it broken when you got it or used or a model from 2 years ago?


not really.. a coupla scratches on the toe portion.. not bad for last seasons model
sale page w/pics is still on the server it seems
DC - Travis Rice Status Boa Snowboard Boot - Men's Blac

my only qualm is that the boa is on the inside of the boot. the newer 2014 t rice status has it on the outside edge


----------



## Rookie09

xsf1 said:


> my only qualm is that the boa is on the inside of the boot. the newer 2014 t rice status has it on the outside edge


that's the only thing i find annoying about my DC Judge boots as well. I've already snapped the boa dial off twice this year from clipping them together when I walk. At least they're simple to fix and the parts are free though.


----------



## East§ide

2011 NS Evo 153 w/ 2013 Restricted ReFlex Cartels
GF: 2012 Pandora 146 w/ Ride Vxn








and the best boots ive ever put my feet in..2013 Rome Libertines


----------



## CLP1

These are the setups that my brother and I used this season. The NS SL w/ the Targa bindings have yet to be ridden.

2012 Rome Mod Rocker w/ 2013 Rome 390 Boss
2012 K2 Slayblade w/ 2013 Flux SF45
2013 K2 Parkstar w/ 2011 Ride Delta 
2013 Never Summer SL w/ 2013 Rome Targa


----------



## Deacon

The Deacon said:


> It's older, but I got to ride it 2.5 times before this season due to the Achilles.
> It's '07 k2 union 164 mid-wide with ride lx bindings. Rode it with '11 Salomon Faction Boas. Looking for stiffer gear for next season.




Well, now my hand is forced. Turns out my bindings are actually '05 Ride LXs. My rear binding ankle ratchet gave up on my last day. Between the board being too big and my antique bindings that have shit the bed, I'm stoked about what I'll be posting for my 13/14 setup!


----------



## dafloof

Rome Shank 153 with Rome Mob Boss Bindings
Rossignol Taipan 158MW with Burton Cartels


----------



## Nerozor

Got myself some Union Atlas bindings today 
Cant wait to try them all around the mountain


----------



## poutanen

Time for an update:

From left to right: Prior Brandywine 153 (the GFs), Burton Custom 156, Burton T7 159, Virus Avalanche 160. Bottom, 8 year old tabby... :icon_scratch:


----------



## LA Forever

2011 Burton Custom Flying V with Burton Cartel EST bindings

I need a new board set-up next season...


----------



## f1 tech

Ride Highlife UL 156 w/ Ride Capo (big mountain board)
Arbor Draft 150 (park board) w/ Burton Cartel
Lib Tech TRS 154 (all around cutting sh!t up board) w/ GNU Choice


----------



## n_jay888

2013 Lib Tech Skate Banana and 2013 Flux DMCC Lights


----------



## kerpao

*ready for next season!*









Just picked up my board yesterday!  Used but in great condition Roxy Silhouette including Roxy team bindings. Hope i made a good choice as a beginner board.


----------



## SnowOwl

Now that the season is over, I just picked up myself these bad boys which will be coming in the mail in the next day or two: Vans Infuse '13


so that I can order and match em with these: K2 Company IPO '13 :thumbsup:


----------



## Donutz

tylerkat89 said:


> Now that the season is over, I just picked up myself these bad boys which will be coming in the mail in the next day or two:


Boa AND laces? How does that work?


----------



## SnowOwl

Donutz said:


> Boa AND laces? How does that work?


I believe the boas are on the liner to keep the heel tucked in.


----------



## Alkasquawlik

Donutz said:


> Boa AND laces? How does that work?


BOA dial usually tightens the inner liner. Laces tighten the outer shell.


----------



## dafloof

Just picked up a 2012 K2 SlayBlade 158. Can't wait to try it out!


----------



## blunted_nose

You are nothing without the K2 slayblade.


----------



## dafloof

blunted_nose said:


> You are nothing without the K2 slayblade.


haha, lol. So K2 says.....:laugh:


----------



## Lealzzyy

First jibstick (left) got stolen, then i bought the exact same setup, just newer, and then i found my board on craigslist and had some police buddies get it back.
So now I have 2 Stepchild Jibsticks with union forces.


----------



## blunted_nose

Lealzzyy said:


> First jibstick (left) got stolen, then i bought the exact same setup, just newer, and then i found my board on craigslist and had some police buddies get it back.
> So now I have 2 Stepchild Jibsticks with union forces.


That was a year ago...


----------



## hktrdr

blunted_nose said:


> That was a year ago...


Because he does not change/but boards more frequently than he actually goes boarding - unlike somebody else...


----------



## timmytard

hktrdr said:


> Because he does not change/but boards more frequently than he actually goes boarding - unlike somebody else...


Ewwww, burn:cheeky4:


TT


----------



## Lealzzyy

blunted_nose said:


> That was a year ago...


What are you trying to get at fruitcake mckeyboardwarrior?


----------



## Alkasquawlik

hktrdr said:


> Because he does not change/but boards more frequently than he actually goes boarding - unlike somebody else...


hahah, so many people that are like this...


----------



## AntipodeanSam

2008 Jussi 159- for the not so good NZ days
2013 Custom Flying V Restricted 158W- for playing in the good stuff


----------



## timmytard

AntipodeanSam said:


> 2008 Jussi 159- for the not so good NZ days
> 2013 Custom Flying V Restricted 158W- for playing in the good stuff


Wow, look how wide 2013 Custom Flying V Restricted 158W looks.:sarcasm:


TT


----------



## AntipodeanSam

timmytard said:


> Wow, look how wide 2013 Custom Flying V Restricted 158W looks.:sarcasm:
> 
> 
> TT


Yeah its for my huge feet TT:eusa_clap:


----------



## poutanen

AntipodeanSam said:


> 2013 Custom Flying V Restricted 158W- for playing in the good stuff


I wish I could get the Animal graphics on a Custom X 160 or so... Love it!


----------



## AntipodeanSam

poutanen said:


> I wish I could get the Animal graphics on a Custom X 160 or so... Love it!


Yeah to be honest I should have got a regular 160 CFV and put the Jussi into retirement but I loved the graphics on this so much I decided to get it as a good conditions play board and motivation to shift some of that summer beer weight!!


----------



## Zolemite

Just picked up a 2012 Capita Stairmaster Extreme 159 & a 2012 ride Machete 162 to add to my collection. I now have 4 boards all with different profiles. I suppose I'll pick the two best and sell the other 2. I also just scored a pair of 2013 Forum Shaka bindings for $119 shipped.


----------



## miplatt88

I love my Machete. Its a pretty great board. Its good in everything.


----------



## Zolemite

I can't wait to try it. I'm not too fond of the DH2, it's too skatey for me I guess. I liked it for a second board. I'll probably keep the Machete and sell the DH2.


----------



## jwelsh83

binarypie said:


> Last minute addition to the quiver.


Badass split!


----------



## jwelsh83

Burton Custom X 157 with Genesis Bindings
Forum Youngblood DoubleDog 154 with Shaka Bindings
Nike Vapens


----------



## jwelsh83

Zolemite said:


> Just picked up a 2012 Capita Stairmaster Extreme 159 & a 2012 ride Machete 162 to add to my collection. I now have 4 boards all with different profiles. I suppose I'll pick the two best and sell the other 2. I also just scored a pair of 2013 Forum Shaka bindings for $119 shipped.


Good score on the Shakas...I love 'em, what colorway you go with?


----------



## Zolemite




----------



## Zolemite




----------



## Ackileez

2014 K2 Subculture 156
2014 Ride Revolt bindings





Same bindings with 2011 Nitro addict
Burton Rampant boots


----------



## SnowDragon

Did you notice the title of this old thread??

Your 2014 gear was/is ahead of its time.


----------

